# GreenBay Packers 8-0 Are they for real?? GDG



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

I watch them through my fingers every weekend like I watch scary movies.
What are your thoughts?
Sue


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

8 games into the season, you are your record.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Easily the best team in football IMHO!!

Gooser


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Aaron Rodgers is the man!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Sue Kiefer said:


> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Sue



Wish Detroit didn't have to play them twice, that's what I think...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Unbelievable!!!

Angie


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Love me some PACK! Even my dad was happy about them winning today and we are from San Diego.


----------



## godoggo (May 10, 2011)

oh no the wisconsin relatives will be gloating


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Looks to me like the Pack truly is for real.. Do believe that the Chargers gave the pack a decent game yesterday. 

Defensively..Clay Matthews is a force to be reckoned with..

I'm getting sick and tired of all of the drama in Washington..
That said-

Here's something for the Pack to consider for future reference...


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Buzz said:


> Wish Detroit didn't have to play them twice, that's what I think...


Nice to see the Pack doing so well. I usually root for them unless they're playing my Detroit Lions. Thanksgiving day in The Big D and New Years day on the Frozen Tundra are shaping up to be great holiday weekends. 

Ndmokung Suh is looking forward to messing up Mister Rogers Neighborhood.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The Packers are damn lucky they don't have to play LSU's Defense!;-)


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> The Packers are damn lucky they don't have to play LSU's Defense!;-)


Yep, I am sure they would hold the Packers defense under 60 (say 45-52 or so), and the Packers defense would probably only score 14.


*RK*


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> Yep, I am sure they would hold the Packers defense under 60 (say 45-52 or so), and the Packers defense would probably only score 14.
> 
> 
> *RK*


What took you so long to respond to my post?;-)

Seriously, the Pack has a tougher second half schedule than the 49ers(7-1). I wouldn't be surprised if the 49ers get homefield throughout the playoffs.

Detroit will be tough not only because they are playing well but because of the inter-Division rivalry.

I wrote on RTF before the season began that Rodgers is the best QB in the league today.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> What took you so long to respond to my post?;-)
> 
> Seriously, the Pack has a tougher second half schedule than the 49ers(7-1). I wouldn't be surprised if the 49ers get homefield throughout the playoffs.
> 
> ...


I was hunting!!!
No internet access!!


It was awesome.

Yep, he is playing well right now.
If the defense gets its act together........this team could get good!;-)



*RK*


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Right now the Packers are the best team in the NFL. The 49ers may be the second best. They play excellent defense. Rogers, Bowman and Willis are playing at Pro-Bowl level. Excellent special teams as well. They do enough on offense with ball control without turnovers to win. Jim Harbaugh gets my vote as Coach of the Year.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

They play ecellent defense? Hows that possible when they were in serious danger yesterday of getting beat by a team thet the previous week was beat by KC who mind you was beat by all teams, Miami this week!

I'm a Vikes fan and always will. They're awful this year, no doubt, but they almost beat the pack in their first meeting with a rookie QB starting his first game. Green Bay does have a near unstoppable offense but they have yet to play a real solid team.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

TroyFeeken said:


> They play ecellent defense? Hows that possible when they were in serious danger yesterday of getting beat by a team thet the previous week was beat by KC who mind you was beat by all teams, Miami this week!
> 
> I'm a Vikes fan and always will. They're awful this year, no doubt, but they almost beat the pack in their first meeting with a rookie QB starting his first game. Green Bay does have a near unstoppable offense but they have yet to play a real solid team.


I didn't say the Packers play excellent defense. The *49ers* play excellent defense. Ranked 1st in rushing defense, ranked 1st in scoring defense with 118 pts allowed.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

TroyFeeken said:


> They play ecellent defense? Hows that possible when they were in serious danger yesterday of getting beat by a team thet the previous week was beat by KC who mind you was beat by all teams, Miami this week!
> 
> I'm a Vikes fan and always will. They're awful this year, no doubt, but they almost beat the pack in their first meeting with a rookie QB starting his first game. Green Bay does have a near unstoppable offense but they have yet to play a real solid team.


The problem with Green Bay's defense is that they can OUTSCORE the other teams offense!!!!


*RK*


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> The problem with Green Bay's defense is that they can OUTSCORE the other teams offense!!!!
> 
> 
> *RK*


Chargers just put up 38 points against that great defense. 
They are playing good ball, but as stated previously they struggled against a horrible Vikings team, playing with a rookie QB.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

this is what $33,000 looks like around your finger!! me from yesterday during the game.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Chargers just put up 38 points against that great defense.
> They are playing good ball, but as stated previously they struggled against a horrible Vikings team, playing with a rookie QB.


True, but Peterson will run for 150 yards and 2 TD's and then fumble inside his own 5 yard line for a GB score.

Now.....tell me that he has never done that.

In fact, here is a orediction for you.
MN will NOT score 38 on GB.
Whatchya bet...............

The Green Bay Packers....the standard by which all others are measured!;-)

*RK*


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

road kill said:


> True, but Peterson will run for 150 yards and 2 TD's and then fumble inside his own 5 yard line for a GB score.
> 
> Now.....tell me that he has never done that.
> 
> ...


The Vikings could have a couple extra wins if they would give the ball to Peterson more...the problems in MN are all franchise related!

I love watching all the Vikings so called fans down in Southern MN trash their team though.

I grew up in WI and will always be a WI sports fan. I am however, very dissappointed in some WI fans (Badger and Brewers) that jump off the wagon after a couple losses and trash there teams as I have heard recently via FB posts and some of my friends from back home!

GO PACK GO!!!


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> True, but Peterson will run for 150 yards and 2 TD's and then fumble inside his own 5 yard line for a GB score.
> 
> Now.....tell me that he has never done that.
> 
> ...


I thought I mentioned it in my last post, the Vikings are horrible this season. I just mentioned that Green Bay struggled against a horrible team. They are 8-0 but watching them play, they've only dominated two week teams (St. Louis, Denver). So I believe they are a very good team but not a dominate team, I have them right behind San Fran.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> What took you so long to respond to my post?;-)
> 
> Seriously, the Pack has a tougher second half schedule than the 49ers(7-1). I wouldn't be surprised if the 49ers get homefield throughout the playoffs.
> 
> ...


And the Cowboys beat the 49ers and the Eagles creamed the Cowboys. Go figure....


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bally's Gun Dogs said:


> The Vikings could have a couple extra wins if they would give the ball to Peterson more...the problems in MN are all franchise related!
> 
> I love watching all the Vikings so called fans down in Southern MN trash their team though.
> 
> ...


Been a Vikings Fan for 30some years now, missed watching maybe 7 games in that amount of time. I don't think you become a "so called fan" or a "band wagon" fan when you criticize your team, when they are playing poor, I believe those terms apply to guys who only watch teams during winning seasons. I think people are probably a little less of a fan if they sit back and say nothing when their team is playing poorly.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I am just being a s/a.

Nothing lasts for ever.
Green Bay is very good right now due to Rogers.
If he goes down, the Packers go down.
And just like all of us, he will get old some day.

Then there is the playoffs.
As Vikings fans well know (NFC title game 2 years ago) the fix can be in.;-)

And you do have "All-Day" to watch.
Pretty good player I would say.
He ain't Chuck Foreman, but he is OK.


*RK*


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

TroyFeeken said:


> They play ecellent defense? Hows that possible when they were in serious danger yesterday of getting beat by a team thet the previous week was beat by KC who mind you was beat by all teams, Miami this week!
> 
> I'm a Vikes fan and always will. They're awful this year, no doubt, but they *almost* beat the pack in their first meeting with a rookie QB starting his first game. Green Bay does have a near unstoppable offense but they have yet to play a real solid team.


nuff said.......


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

TroyFeeken said:


> They play ecellent defense? Hows that possible when they were in serious danger yesterday of getting beat by a team thet the previous week was beat by KC who mind you was beat by all teams, Miami this week!
> 
> I'm a Vikes fan and always will. They're awful this year, no doubt, but they almost beat the pack in their first meeting with a rookie QB starting his first game. Green Bay does have a near unstoppable offense but they have yet to play a real solid team.



So New Orleans isn't solid? We blew them out the first game of the season. We have beat the Bears, Falcons and Chargers all on the road mind you....Don't give me that they haven't played a solid team yet. They have yet to score under 25 points in a game!! The tough part of their schedule is yet to come I agree with playing @Giants and @ Detroit.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> So New Orleans isn't solid? We blew them out the first game of the season. We have beat the Bears, Falcons and Chargers all on the road mind you....Don't give me that they haven't played a solid team yet. They have yet to score under 25 points in a game!! The tough part of their schedule is yet to come I agree with playing @Giants and @ Detroit.


 
No they did not! The game was decided on the last play.

The Saints out scored GB 28 - 17 in the final three quarters. GB got off to a 21 point 1st Q and that is why they won and they deserved to.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Franco said:


> No they did not! The game was decided on the last play.
> 
> The Saints out scored GB 28 - 17 in the final three quarters. GB got off to a 21 point 1st Q and that is why they won and they deserved to.


Ok sorry to ruffle the feathers....played a good game and scored a lot of points against a formidable opponent. But still my point is that they have beaten some good teams most of which were on the road mind you.


----------



## Take'em (Nov 29, 2006)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> So New Orleans isn't solid? We blew them out the first game of the season. QUOTE]
> 
> Hilarious. We must have been watching a different game.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

No one wants to watch a blow out... the Pack likes to keep the other team in the hunt, just as long as we get the W who cares.

GO PACK GO


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> And the Cowboys beat the 49ers and the Eagles creamed the Cowboys. Go figure....


Still ticks me off that the Niners let Romo, of all QB's, come back to win that game in OT. But, they've gone 6 and 0 since, so I'll take it. 

Of course the Packers are for real. Like Howard said, at the mid point of the season you are what your schedule says you are. 

If I were a Packers fan I would be concerned about their defense a little bit though. They give up too many points. If they face a team like the Niners with a top 5 defense and an efficient offense, it could be very interesting.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Take'em said:


> Hilarious. We must have been watching a different game.


Keep cheering for those Vikequeens.....


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually, if you look at the box score of the Packers-Queens game and use your memory, the game wasn't as close as people think. With just a little bit better defense, Packers would have held the Queens to the first touchdown and maybe a few field goals. A-Rod and team will crush the Queens at Lambeau on Monday night.

I don't think the Pack will go undefeated, but 8-0 is a pretty good start, you still have to get there.

On paper, the Lions and the Giants shouldn't even come close to the points the Pack will put up on the board. The Lions really don't have a good offense, it is their defense that keeps them in games. The Giants should be a good game.

The Pack defense worries me once they get in the playoffs, but they have eight games to figure it out and that's what they did in the second half last year, so history should repeat itself.

Queens suck, Queens suck, Queens suck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

In regard to the Packers defense.....any questions??
(anyone get that final score last night?)


The Green Bay Packers...the standard by which all others are measured!


*RK*


----------



## 54111 (Apr 20, 2011)

Swampbilly said:


> Looks to me like the Pack truly is for real.. Do believe that the Chargers gave the pack a decent game yesterday.
> 
> Defensively..Clay Matthews is a force to be reckoned with..
> 
> ...


The redskins are a joke. I am embarrassed to say that I am a fan. I wish we had a nfl team in VA... I would jump ship in a heart beat.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

vtirgari said:


> The redskins are a joke. I am embarrassed to say that I am a fan. I wish we had a nfl team in VA... I would jump ship in a heart beat.


Join us in "Title Town" on the "Frozen Tundra" of Lambeau field.

I believe I speak for all Packers fans in saying we would love to have you!

*RK*


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

It's Tues am and they are now 9-0--and don't look too bad EH?


----------



## Kevin Nickelson (Jul 12, 2011)

Good thing I have The Wild and Gopher Hockey.... Vikings are an embarrassment.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

What a different game than the last couple of games,?
The defense showed up to play.
The Pack is Back STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I loved it.
Sue
P.S. Cobb(Kobb-spelling) still makes me nervous.
Yes the run back. GREAT!
The buffed runback Vikings only op. to score. Should have been a complete shutout.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> In regard to the Packers defense.....any questions??
> 
> 
> 
> *RK*


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



road kill said:


> Join us in "Title Town" on the "Frozen Tundra" of Lambeau field.
> 
> I believe I speak for all Packers fans in saying we would love to have you!
> 
> *RK*


Nah ... I don't get along well with fair-weather fans. If ya' weren't with us in the late 70's/early 80's then take a hike.

Great thing about Packer fans ... they don't jump ship when the goin' gets rough. I've been in Soldier Field, the big Sombrero, and that huge garbage bag called the Metrodome, all in games where we were the underdog and in the 4th quarter there was more green & yellow still in the stands than there were home team fans. 

Just sayin'

JS


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Quit a few of my training friend are Cheeseheads and some of the Dog handlers I worked with are Cheese heads. So since all we have is a College team I have been watching tha Packers for a few years now. They look strong. It is hard for me to watch football when the ducks are flying and the deer are rutting.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Was referring to the guy from Virginia who's looking to bail out on his Skins. He's just gotta wait for another Riggins. ;-)

JS ( GB elitist)


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Sue Kiefer said:


> What a different game than the last couple of games,?
> The defense showed up to play.
> The Pack is Back STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I loved it.
> ...


The Packers are the best team in football this year. No question about it.

That said, I would caution you about getting so excited about beating a 2 - 7 team. The Pack defense looked so strong because the Vikings offense (and defense for that matter) is not good. Big difference than going up against teams with a good offense.

The Packers, as much as it pains me, are my pick to win the Super Bowl. But their defense has been and will continue to be put to the test against good offenses. A team like Pittsburg, with both a strong offense and defense will give the Packers a run for their money I believe.

Rodgers is so good that I don't think it will matter who they play ultimately though.


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

The Packers stay healthy, they will take it all again.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> If *Rogers* stays healthy, they (the Packers) will take it all again.


Fixed!!

*RK*


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Bears fan, even when they couldn't give away Season Tickets. No Green Bay fan,BUT, me thinks they are headed for the SB. Go Pack Go, but, I hope Da Bears beat them on the way.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Earl, they may beat them on the way but it will only be a stumbling block for the Pack on their way to the next Super Bowl.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Watchm said:


> Earl, they may beat them on the way but it will only be a stumbling block for the Pack on their way to the next Super Bowl.


I agree and I can't believe I said that , I will root for the Division though when they go to the SB. I will until then, cheer on whoever the the Pack is playing against!


----------



## rookie80 (May 24, 2011)

They are the real deal. Won't go undefeated but will when another one.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

10-0 Baby.
*Go Pack Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Man, terrible game, but sometimes you just have to get it done.

I think Detroit will be a cakewalk.


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

One of these games the offense will hickup and the defense will have their typical mediocre game and they will lose. I have no stats to back up what I think..but they seem to have a lot of rah rah on defense, like 50 and 52 but at the end of the game they've given up 28 points. Hmmmm, yeah I know they shut down the daunting Vikings offense 2 weeks ago....whoopie

Long hair and muscle poses dont make tackles regards,


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Better to have a game like that against the Bucs than da Bears, right Earl??? 

JS


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

I had to sit next to my grandson with his Packer clothes on along with our "split" family.
The Packer fans were quiet for most of the game. Probably remember 2009 when they got beat by the Bucs who were 0 and 7. It's all but over with Cutler out with a broken thumb and Hani takes over. We will see what Detroit brings. The game was ugly though for the caliber that the Pack bring to the table.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I think I'll wait for the doc's assessment of Cutler's thumb. Didn't Rothlisberger have a broken thumb earlier this year and not miss a game? I think there's broken and there's very broken.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Howard N said:


> I think I'll wait for the doc's assessment of Cutler's thumb. Didn't Rothlisberger have a broken thumb earlier this year and not miss a game? I think there's broken and there's very broken.


You do know your talking about Culter, right? HAHAHAHA










GO PACK GO


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Criquetpas said:


> I had to sit next to my grandson with his Packer clothes on along with our "split" family.
> The Packer fans were quiet for most of the game. Probably remember 2009 when they got beat by the Bucs who were 0 and 7. It's all but over with Cutler out with a broken thumb and Hani takes over. We will see what Detroit brings. *The game was ugly though for the caliber that the Pack bring to the table*.


But Earl, how you like the new "Fridge Raji"!! 

JS


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Rumors has it that Favre will be taking Cutler's job.
Sue


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Rumors has it that Favre will be taking Cutler's job.
> Sue


Cool!!! Then the Packers can kick his @$$ yet again!!!!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Rumors has it that Favre will be taking Cutler's job.
> Sue


Good payback for when they sent us McMahon. :lol:

JS


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Can anybody derail the Packers freight train? The 1962 6-4 Lions beat the 10-0 Packers on Thanksgiving. Can history truly repeat itself??? This Packers team is about a complete football team as I've seen in a long time, but I've got to pull for my Lions and another Turkey Day upset. GO LIONS!!!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Dan Wegner said:


> Can anybody derail the Packers freight train? The 1962 6-4 Lions beat the 10-0 Packers on Thanksgiving. Can history truly repeat itself??? This Packers team is about a complete football team as I've seen in a long time, but I've got to pull for my Lions and another Turkey Day upset. GO LIONS!!!


This will be the test.

This will be Green Bays 3rd game in 11 days.
Schedule maker was thinkiin' when he planned this one.

But it is what it is.
Mr. Stafford, meet Mr Matthews!!!!


*RK*


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

road kill said:


> Mr. Stafford, meet Mr Matthews!!!!
> *RK*


Ndamakong Suh and Nick Fairley are looking forward to causing a ruckus in "Mr. Rodgers Neighborhood"!

I'm just looking forward to a good game. hope the 2nd half Lions show up from the start today!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Dan Wegner said:


> Ndamakong Suh and Nick Fairley are looking forward to causing a ruckus in "Mr. Rodgers Neighborhood"!
> 
> I'm just looking forward to a good game. hope the 2nd half Lions show up from the start today!


Yeah, that should be no problem.
I think Rodgers is over rated, don't you??? ;-)


*RK*


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

With Starks not at full bore, or maybe not dressed at all, Grant will not be able to carry the load. Rodgers will probably feel the heat (the loss of Clifton has been obvious).

I'm not bettin' the farm on this one.

JS


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

JS said:


> With Starks not at full bore, or maybe not dressed at all, Grant will not be able to carry the load. Rodgers will probably feel the heat (the loss of Clifton has been obvious).
> 
> I'm not bettin' the farm on this one.
> 
> JS


Starks has been declared good to go!!

*RK*


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Dan Wegner said:


> Ndamakong Suh and Nick Fairley are looking forward to causing a ruckus in "Mr. Rodgers Neighborhood"!
> 
> I'm just looking forward to a good game. hope the 2nd half Lions show up from the start today!


WOW!

You guys must be really proud of this team!

RK


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I think Suh can count on some vacation time, guess the visit to the commissioners office wore off pretty quick...nothing worse than a dirty cheap shot artist


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Such a "Good"(Suh) role model as well.

Go Pack Go.
Sue


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

"I am not a dirty player." :shock:


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

I was a Suh defender until that BS cheapshot today. He's too good to have to pull that kind of crap. Getting thrown out hurt the whole team today. Congrats to the Pack.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

What the he$$ do ya'll expect from a boy named Suh?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I have been A Lions fan since I was a kid playing little league back in the 1960s. There has been plenty to be embarrassed about in that roughly 45 years, but Suh's antics takes the cake. He is a great player but at some point those antics make him more of a liability than an asset...


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Buzz said:


> I have been A Lions fan since I was a kid playing little league back in the 1960s. There has been plenty to be embarrassed about in that roughly 45 years, but Suh's antics takes the cake. He is a great player but at some point those antics make him more of a liability than an asset...


Funny - but the www. is talking about the sorry job of officiating turned in by the NFL crew. When a guy is mugging you, the tendency is to retaliate. Mr Suh just needs to calm down - IMO, it might have been a different game had he been in there. 

I believe he will learn - his pressers are not a combination of pauses & "ya"know's" which is an indication of some level of intel. 

I like good football - Matt Millen's incompetence set thei current Lions team on the right trajectory, as they had been in the past - just don't know if the QB has the staying power.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Marvin S said:


> Funny - but the www. is talking about the sorry job of officiating turned in by the NFL crew. When a guy is mugging you, the tendency is to retaliate. Mr Suh just needs to calm down - IMO, it might have been a different game had he been in there.
> 
> I believe he will learn - his pressers are not a combination of pauses & "ya"know's" which is an indication of some level of intel.
> 
> I like good football - Matt Millen's incompetence set thei current Lions team on the right trajectory, as they had been in the past - just don't know if the QB has the staying power.


Well Marvin, we know he earned a degree in engineering while playing football at Nebraska, and I believe you would agree that accomplishment requires a fair amount of intellect. But I was embarrassed for what him and for Detroit fans during his presser today. And yes, the officiating was absolutely horrible.


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

For a guy supposedly from a good family/school Suh sure reminds me of Tyson--send him to the ghetto and forget him- what if he maims someone- watched the Ravens- Defens are tough guys but not cheap shot artists like Lions!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I think there's a lot of frustration on that team.

It's been an awfully long time since they experienced any glimmer of success ... never, for some of them. And when they started the season the way they did, I think they had themselves in the Super Bowl already. Then things started to go south and they just can't deal with it.

It would be interesting to be a fly on that locker room wall; I'll bet it gets pretty ugly. It's the staff's job to maintain emotional stability as best they can and I don't think that's happening.

"Worst to first" is a long trip.

JS


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

JS said:


> I think there's a lot of frustration on that team.
> 
> It's been an awfully long time since they experienced any glimmer of success ... never, for some of them. And when they started the season the way they did, I think they had themselves in the Super Bowl already. Then things started to go south and they just can't deal with it.
> 
> ...



I've been really down on Suh, but I got a slightly different perspective watching the NFL network last night. Instead of cutting the film off and just showing the head jams and the stomp, they played the entire play in slow motion. The analyst, an old NFL lineman showed how Dietrich wrapped up Suh's arm and twisted his body backward, taking him down. The guy said that maneuver NORMALLY ends up with a blown knee, possibly a career ending one. He came down on Suh for snapping, but he indicated that the Green Bay O-lineman was not blameless in the situation because the did something that is very likely to end in severe injury.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, this week it's the team most likely to knock off the Pack. And they're in somewhat of a must-win situation.

Does the Giants' performance against N.O. last week indicate they're on the downhill side of the season or will the blowout build a fire under them to kick our butt???

JS


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

My brother in law is a huge packers fan and last week he bought Justin beibers Christmas cd. Is this the normal mentality of a packers fan?:razz:


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Shawn White said:


> My brother in law is a huge packers fan and last week he bought Justin beibers Christmas cd. Is this the normal mentality of a packers fan?:razz:


Is he from Missouri, too???

Maybe that's it! :razz: :razz: :razz: 

JS


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Shawn White said:


> My brother in law is a huge packers fan and last week he bought Justin beibers Christmas cd. Is this the normal mentality of a packers fan?:razz:


Let's see here, you have 2 teams in MO??

And they have 6 wins between them??

Maybe he wanted to watch something a little more entertaining.......


*RK*


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

JS said:


> Is he from Missouri, too???
> 
> Maybe that's it! :razz: :razz: :razz:
> 
> ...


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

road kill said:


> Let's see here, you have 2 teams in MO??
> 
> And they have 6 wins between them??
> 
> ...


O no doubt about it the Kansas city rams aren't fit to play in the NFL


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I've been really down on Suh, but I got a slightly different perspective watching the NFL network last night. Instead of cutting the film off and just showing the head jams and the stomp, they played the entire play in slow motion. The analyst, an old NFL lineman showed how Dietrich wrapped up Suh's arm and twisted his body backward, taking him down. The guy said that maneuver NORMALLY ends up with a blown knee, possibly a career ending one. He came down on Suh for snapping, but he indicated that the Green Bay O-lineman was not blameless in the situation because the did something that is very likely to end in severe injury.


But did they show all the plays leading up to that one play. Maybe it is called payback. Just saying


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

starjack said:


> But did they show all the plays leading up to that one play. Maybe it is called payback. Just saying


Its hell in the hole, cant lose your temper as a lineman


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

starjack said:


> But did they show all the plays leading up to that one play. Maybe it is called payback. Just saying


I still have on the DVR but I can't run through that atrocity again. Sunday's in the fall are sure hard on a guy that grew up in Detroit. Thank goodness there is hunting season to help keep me out of my funk.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Let's all remember that this wasn't his first time with a hot temper.
Sue


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

The "Heart Attack Pack"....what a nail-biter of a game. They pulled it off, but so many dropped passes....


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Nail biters for both the Badgers and the Packers games this weekend. The Badgers are on their way to the Rose Bowl and the Packers are the 2011 NFC North Division Champions. Not a bad weekend for Wisconsin sports.


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

I'll say it again- the defense cannot give up so many points and expect the offense to keep covering for them. And now Woodson is out with a concussion..


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

The Giants who are mediocre at best made the Packers butt holes pucker up just a bit yesterday. LOL


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Desperate times means desperate measures.
I give them an "A" for effort.
NFC Champs again!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue

*Go Pack Go!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Just be thankful the Packer's schedule does not include the Redskins, get bitten by the worse team in the league would really bite!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Desperate times means desperate measures.
> I give them an "A" for effort.
> NFC Champs again!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sue
> ...


Not so quick! ;-)

Season before last we started out 13 and 0 and still had to play in the playoffs.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Lets hope they don't have to play anyone from the SEC cuz we all know, nobody can play football like the inbred kids of the SEC....

/Paul


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Franco said:


> Not so quick! ;-)
> 
> Season before last we started out 13 and 0 and still had to play in the playoffs.


Agreed. The last thing I want is to New England it...


----------



## boone11 (Dec 4, 2011)

Go Packers


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

13-0???

Made the Raiders look silly.

GO PACK GO


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

savage25xtreme said:


> 13-0???
> 
> Made the Raiders look silly.
> 
> GO PACK GO


No kidding, they just dont make many mistakes. Every injury worrys me though.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Who's hurt now?
I tried to listen/watched to most of the game. So I missed about who's hurt?
I think it was Seine(Spelling??) Right?
I love when Rodgers throws to Donald Driver.They always show Driver's big smile.
*Go Pack GO*


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Who's hurt now?
> I tried to listen/watched to most of the game. So I missed about who's hurt?
> I think it was Seine(Spelling??) Right?
> I love when Rodgers throws to Donald Driver.They always show Driver's big smile.
> *Go Pack GO*


Saine and Jennings went down. Haven't heard how bad but Jennings' was a foot/ankle.

Would sure like to see them lay out the $$ for Matt Forte. He would give us the running game that would make the pack a dynasty.

Driver is one tough sucker. Has been fun watching him play. He has given up those ribs so MANY times and comes up grinnin'.

JS


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

The RB is only about 20% of the equation in the running game. Our O-Line is set up to protect Rogers, not create running lanes. We have enough of a running game to keep the other team honest.

I just sent in my 355 dollars for playoff ticket(s). Anyone else going?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

savage25xtreme said:


> The RB is only about 20% of the equation in the running game. Our O-Line is set up to protect Rogers, not create running lanes. We have enough of a running game to keep the other team honest.
> 
> I just sent in my 355 dollars for playoff ticket(s). Anyone else going?




Are you talking about the O-line that's playing NOW or the one that started the season?

We have the tools to run. Just need someone who can break 2 or 3 tackles. I don't think Starks will be that guy.

JS

I've spent my "football allotment" for this year. I'm heading for Texas.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

I believe Jennings went out with a knee injury. MRI scheduled for today to check for ligament and meniscus damage but I heard on the news this morning they suspect just a sprain. Praying to Vince that is all it is.


----------



## sinned (Feb 14, 2009)

hey sue- 
being a new immigrant to the badger state, what exactly is all this fascination with the packers? is aaron rogers really the greatest thing since sliced bread? can he really walk on water that is not frozen? whats with that crazy thing he does with his hands after a touch down? is clay matthews hair like samson's (i mean come on, he has nicer hair than some women up here)? going to church on sundays feels like a high school pep rally with all the green and gold. when did they start selling beer at 9 am? but more importantly, is there anywhere i can get descent pad thai or a bagel? sometimes i miss FIB-land... but this whole packer thing smacks of a really freaky cult! 

then again, if i start drinking the water up here, i might not be so objective. 

dp


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> The RB is only about 20% of the equation in the running game. Our O-Line is set up to protect Rogers, not create running lanes. We have enough of a running game to keep the other team honest.
> 
> I just sent in my 355 dollars for playoff ticket(s). Anyone else going?


I will be there! Dad has had tickets since 1958. Going to lions game on new years day too.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

sinned said:


> hey sue-
> being a new immigrant to the badger state, what exactly is all this fascination with the packers? is aaron rogers really the greatest thing since sliced bread? can he really walk on water that is not frozen? whats with that crazy thing he does with his hands after a touch down? is clay matthews hair like samson's (i mean come on, he has nicer hair than some women up here)? going to church on sundays feels like a high school pep rally with all the green and gold. when did they start selling beer at 9 am? but more importantly, is there anywhere i can get descent pad thai or a bagel? sometimes i miss FIB-land... but this whole packer thing smacks of a really freaky cult!
> 
> then again, if i start drinking the water up here, i might not be so objective.
> ...


They , the fans, have a great team. They , the fans, are all loopy though. My deceased brother used to do push-ups and never sat down during the Packer Games. You will get use to "we" after awhile. They are for the most part a "cult" not unlike the Cubs. Cubs three games out of last place and 28,000 at Wrigley Field. It might grow on you after awhile. My three grown children and thier children all live in Wisconsin Not one converted YET. Bears fans just get mad and turn the game off, including me. Packer fans watch it umtil the bitter end. Get use to Go Pack Go they are going to be around for Awhile! Hope the new job is going well.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

sinned said:


> being a new immigrant to the badger state, what exactly is all this fascination with the packers? is aaron rogers really the greatest thing since sliced bread? can he really walk on water that is not frozen? whats with that crazy thing he does with his hands after a touch down? is clay matthews hair like samson's (i mean come on, he has nicer hair than some women up here)? going to church on sundays feels like a high school pep rally with all the green and gold. when did they start selling beer at 9 am? but more importantly, is there anywhere i can get descent pad thai or a bagel? sometimes i miss FIB-land... but this whole packer thing smacks of a really freaky cult!
> 
> then again, if i start drinking the water up here, i might not be so objective.
> 
> dp


Being that you are from Chicago, you probably don't know much about quaterbacks!!

Yes, Aaron Rodgers is all that.

BTW---The Packers have had 20 different players score TD's this season.
(do the Bearssssssss even have 20 TD's???)


You will get used to the winning!!!


Just tryin' to help.......


*RK*

BTW--I hear there is plenty of "SNOW" in Chicago lately.........


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> I will be there! Dad has had tickets since 1958. Going to lions game on new years day too.


A friend in Detroit was giving me crap about Sue (sp?) ending Rodgers season.
I mentioned that most likely, Rodgers will end Sue's seaseon!!!!:

Hope them Saints can come on up and play on the "Frozen Tundra!!!!!";-)



*RK*


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

sinned said:


> hey sue-
> being a new immigrant to the badger state, what exactly is all this fascination with the packers? is aaron rogers really the greatest thing since sliced bread? can he really walk on water that is not frozen? whats with that crazy thing he does with his hands after a touch down? is clay matthews hair like samson's (i mean come on, he has nicer hair than some women up here)? going to church on sundays feels like a high school pep rally with all the green and gold. when did they start selling beer at 9 am? but more importantly, is there anywhere i can get descent pad thai or a bagel? sometimes i miss FIB-land... but this whole packer thing smacks of a really freaky cult!
> 
> then again, if i start drinking the water up here, i might not be so objective.
> ...


You obviously don't get it and probably never will. Please go back to FIB land and eat your pad thai!!


----------



## sinned (Feb 14, 2009)

Watchm said:


> You obviously don't get it and probably never will. Please go back to FIB land and eat your pad thai!!


dude, POTUS is a few clicks over to' the right', lighten up. even roadkill got the joke.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

sinned said:


> dude, POTUS is a few clicks over to' the right', lighten up. even roadkill got the joke.


Were all from Chicago and they need passports to come into Illinois. I got it! You saw my response. Three blocks into Illinois from Wisconsin State Line. You are North of Milwaukee and it gets pretty GB heavy up there. Where I'am at lots of spill over. In Kenosha if you wear the "wrong" clothes they approach you and say "how dare you" come here with your Bears clothing. We watch games together Packers and Bears fans. It's only a game! I dread x-mas day though in my family it will be a bloodbath and it won't be the Monsters of the Midway glory day. I will support the Division when they go to the Super Bowl.
Go Bulls....


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

sinned said:


> dude, POTUS is a few clicks over to' the right', lighten up. even roadkill got the joke.


BTW-welcome to WI, check out HMHRC


RK


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Criquetpas;894471 My three grown children and thier children all live in Wisconsin Not one converted YET. Bears fans just get mad and turn the game off said:


> Well what can you say about a guy who made the transition from Goldens to black dogs but still sticks by da bears????
> 
> JS


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Mr sinned,
I know that you will have an Aaron Rodgers jersey ,be eating brats/cheesecurds ,be drinking allot and be wearing your Green and Gold to church very very soon!!;-)

Go Pack Go
Sue


----------



## sinned (Feb 14, 2009)

Earl- your wit, wisdom and sage advice are sorely missed! your replies put smiles on my face today.



Sue Kiefer said:


> Mr sinned,
> I know that you will have an Aaron Rodgers jersey ,be eating brats/cheesecurds ,be drinking allot and be wearing your Green and Gold to church very very soon!!;-)
> Go Pack Go
> Sue


LOL! Baby steps my dear, baby steps: at least I have figured out which Sue is which and don't get the two of you confused anymore! you might be surprised at my 'indoctrination' so far. 

seriously though, one thing i have noticed is a difference in jerseys. some farve vintage ones have a different number of yellow/white strips on the collar and the sleeves that the rogers vintage ones. no one knows when or why they changed or what they mean. inquiring minds want to know. 

the other thing i am trying to figure out is how to watch football on the ice while we fish. the next few months will be interesting for sure! looking forward to driving across the lake from the gobblers knob to wendts.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

sinned said:


> the other thing i am trying to figure out is how to watch football on the ice while we fish. the next few months will be interesting for sure! looking forward to driving across the lake from the gobblers knob to wendts.


Portable satellite dishes is how it done.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

sinned said:


> Earl- your wit, wisdom and sage advice are sorely missed! your replies put smiles on my face today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to have a venison brat in 1 hand and a MIller in the other.
They work as an antennae.

You also have to learn the "Ice Fish Dance!";-)

It will all make sense soon der by golly!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju6Nm_ZkVB4


*RK*


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

JS said:


> Well what can you say about a guy who made the transition from Goldens to black dogs but still sticks by da bears????
> 
> JS


So hurtful ! I love the swamp Collies but, like Henry Ford said, "paint my cars any color as long as they are black" and I might add females.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Wow!! Chiefs. Who da thunk it?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Wow!! Chiefs. Who da thunk it?


OUCH!!!!!

Props to Kyle Orton, very good job at game management!!

That kid Hali played a heckuva game as well.

Christmas night, da bearssssss at Lambeau!!!!!:-x


*RK*


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

I for one am glad that the "No Losses" isn't hanging over there head anymore.

Also I didn't wear my Packer jersey to church this AM.;-)

Was a hard game to watch.
Sue


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Its' all my fault. I had my lucky Packers sweatshirt in the washing machine, and a dog client showed up an hour and a half early, messing up my schedule so I didn't get it into the dryer in time for the game. My sincere apologies.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow did they exploit our defense bad. Not one sack, fumble, interception. The secondary was leaving gaping holes all game. Rodgers looked out of it all game and I hope this wasn't all because of losing Jennings. That defense will not be able to contain a team like the Saints for a second time this season. They better buckle that thing up soon or it will be short existence in the playoffs. 

Hats off to Orton who played well and to a very well executed game play by the Chiefs in general.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I see two areas in which the Packers are vunerable; lack of a running game and a secondary that can be thrown on. Packers are almost last in the league in running the ball, so their fortunes really do rely on the kind of day Rodgers is having. 

I just hope we get to bring our three headed running attack to the frozen tundra in late January;-)


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

O.K., what on Gawds' green earth happened to the Pack yesterday..huh? The Chiefs certainly snatched a perfect record away .. :grab:


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I am actually glad someone smacked them in the mouth. I am glad it happened now instead of January. 

aint nuthin but a thang... GO PACK GO


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> I see two areas in which the Packers are vunerable; lack of a running game and a secondary that can be thrown on. Packers are almost last in the league in running the ball, so their fortunes really do rely on the kind of day Rodgers is having.
> 
> I just hope we get to bring our three headed running attack to the frozen tundra in late January;-)


Yep, the Packers have lost 1 game in the last year (1 year ago today), I think they are done.
It's time to panic!!!!!!


PUHLEEEESE!!!!!


*RK*


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

savage25xtreme said:


> I am actually glad someone smacked them in the mouth. I am glad it happened now instead of January.
> 
> aint nuthin but a thang... GO PACK GO


..It's about time that they "let us know" that they're really _human_...;-)
Was dissappointed in Clay Mathews, hope he's not been hangin' around with a "couple" of our (idiotic), Redskins ...

Would have been good to see 'em with a perfect record though..


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Won't hurt them at all to be reminded what it feels like to lose.

But you gotta agree with Franco's assessment. The running game won't be fixed overnight but I do think the secondary is a matter of focus and blown assignments. And some poor tackling on occasion.

They'll be OK. Pity the poor Bears.

JS


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

JS said:


> Won't hurt them at all to be reminded what it feels like to lose.
> 
> But you gotta agree with Franco's assessment. The running game won't be fixed overnight but I do think the secondary is a matter of focus and blown assignments. And some poor tackling on occasion.
> 
> ...


Absolutely NO pity for "da bearsssss.!"

*
RK*


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Make darn sure Sharon and the rest of yous guys wear the Packers attire on Sunday even if it's to Grandmother House!
Geeshhhhhh;-)
You too Mr Sinned get out there and get your A-Rod shirt. You know you want one.:razz:
Sue


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

I got a feeling... the pack have a bad taste in their mouth and are going to play with a chip on their shoulder. GO PACK


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone gonna catch the game tonight??

From the *"frozen tundra"* in *TITLE TOWN, USA*;

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*;-)










*RK*


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

when does it start, Stan?



.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> when does it start, Stan?
> 
> 
> 
> .


8:30 your time, 7:30 my time.

And Merry Christmas Ken, I got Elvis a new rope for Christmas!!!!


stan b


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG.
Was Clay Mathews the only guy that could tackle last night or what?????????????
He was all over the place trying to bring down the Bears running game.
We need everyone to step up to the plate 'if' the Pack have plans to make it to the SB.
Sue


----------



## sinned (Feb 14, 2009)

Sue Kiefer said:


> You too Mr Sinned get out there and get your A-Rod shirt.


sue- i went pheasant hunting when they lost to the chief's. i was with family and could not watch the game due to sick babies. but i have you and 'the boys' in my thoughts. 

but clay did have the nicest hair of the bunch 

sinneD


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Cool Brees is my hero..Dan Marinos' passing record is history now..

Wonder if Aaron Rodgers wants a piece of this?..:evilbat:

Go Saints..


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Swampbilly said:


> Cool Brees is my hero..Dan Marinos' passing record is history now..
> 
> Wonder if Aaron Rodgers wants a piece of this?..:evilbat:
> 
> Go Saints..


I am pretty sure A-Rod is scared to death of the Saints!!!


Come on up here in January, let's play some football on turf outside.

Can't wait!!

*
RK*


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

road kill said:


> I am pretty sure A-Rod is scared to death of the Saints!!!
> 
> 
> Come on up here in January, let's play some football on turf outside.
> ...


LoL road kill,..I knew it wouldn't take long before a Packers fan would respond,.heck, the ink was still wet on my post :razz: 

Careful!.. the Saints very well could wind up "marching on in" to your home field advantage stealing the cheese, but leavin' the "whine",..


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Was a pretty good game to be at, aside from the non-tackeling. I think a lot of people over dressed however. Kickoff temp was 40 and I saw people dressed as though they were spending the entire day in deer stand with no heater. I even took off my hat and gloves for a quarter. 

Lot of mistakes and bad plays the past two week. Not sure how the Bears were able to run the ball when everybody in the stadium knew they were going to run. 

One thing of note regarding seat etiquette during the game: don't get up or try to return to your seat as a play is about to start. it's very annoying. Sitting on the end I was able to hold off many people from coming in as Rodgers was under center.


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> one thing of note regarding seat etiquette during the game: don't get up or try to return to your seat as a play is about to start. it's very annoying. Sitting on the end I was able to hold off many people from coming in as Rodgers was under center.


It's not like we are at the Opera, but people should know better.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

road kill said:


> I am pretty sure A-Rod is scared to death of the Saints!!!
> 
> 
> Come on up here in January, let's play some football on turf outside.
> ...


There is only 1 A Rod & he plays baseball for The Yanks. 

Cool Brees & Thy Saints are flat out the better team @ this point in time.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There is only 1 A Rod & he plays baseball for The Yanks.
> 
> Cool Brees & Thy Saints are flat out the better team @ this point in time.


Aaron Rodgers=A-Rod

What's a Yankee?


*RK*


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> Aaron Rodgers=A-Rod
> 
> What's a Yankee?
> 
> ...


Sorry its been done before


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpcE_PrHykA


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Sorry its been done before
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpcE_PrHykA


You Vikings fans only have 1 thing to be sorry about...........





*RK*


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Brees has 120 more pass attempts than Rodgers this year (avg of 8.5 attempts a game and if you kept Rodgers 9.2 avg and 68.3% completion percentage he would have almost 5,400 yards...just sayin) 

Rodgers avg 9.2 yards per attempt Brees is 8.18 

Rodgers has 4 more TD's

Brees avg 339 yd/gm where Rodgers avg 310 yd/gm

Rodgers has 6 int. where Brees has 11 int.

Rodgers passer rating is 122.5 where Brees is 108.4

GB has scored 515 points to NO 502

GB is #1 in interceptions where NO is #30 in interceptions

NO is #6 in forced fumbles where GB is #27

GB has 27 sacks where NO has 31

To say that NO is flat out better right now is a strong statement when you look at these stats mainly comparing the top 2 candidates for MVP this year. If/when it does happen at Lambeau in January you better grab a hold of your long johns because it's going to be a good one!!


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> You Vikings fans only have 1 thing to be sorry about...........
> 
> 
> *RK*


The Vikings have several rebuilding years ahead of them, but at least they were watchable this season, the previous two years with Farve was unbearable for a Vikings fan.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Brees has 120 more pass attempts than Rodgers this year (avg of 8.5 attempts a game and if you kept Rodgers 9.2 avg and 68.3% completion percentage he would have almost 5,400 yards...just sayin)
> 
> Rodgers avg 9.2 yards per attempt Brees is 8.18
> 
> ...


Saints are 7th in running the ball, GB is 28th;-)
On a frozen tundra, give me the team that can run the ball as well as pass.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Franco said:


> Saints are 7th in running the ball, GB is 28th;-)
> On a frozen tundra, give me the team that can run the ball as well as pass.


Stat correction.....New Orleans is 9th http://espn.go.com/nfl/statistics/team/_/stat/total/sort/rushingYards. Doesn't change anything really though

All my post points to is that it is going to be a great game if it happens. both teams have to win one in the playoffs to get to that point though.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

mngundog said:


> The Vikings have several rebuilding years ahead of them, but at least they were watchable this season, the previous two years with Farve was unbearable for a Vikings fan.


I'm looking @ Tarvaris Jackson's play with the SeaTurkeys & wondering why he was not kept?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

mngundog said:


> The Vikings have several rebuilding years ahead of them, but at least they were watchable this season, the previous two years with Farve was unbearable for a Vikings fan.


It's unbearable to make it to the NFC title game and play one of the most exciting NFC championship games of all time?

Vikes were damn good in 2009 with Favre as quarterback.


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Now we all know the packers do not stand a chance. Because they are not a dome team


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

as much as it pains me to say it, the 49'ers may have a big say in who is in the NFC championship game,they have an identical record to the Saints and are playing great defense and they run the ball well....


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw something today about 6 of the last 8 super bowl winners don't have cheerleaders lol Saying they were bad for chances to win lol Also the bears disbanded their cheerleaders after the 85 season,hmm maybe they need them back cause they won that yr.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Howard N said:


> It's unbearable to make it to the NFC title game and play one of the most exciting NFC championship games of all time?
> 
> Vikes were damn good in 2009 with Favre as quarterback.


Yes, it was unbearable for me to watch Favre as quarterback. The thing is in 2009 the Vikings were the second favored team to win the Super Bowl before they even signed Favre. He had one playoff win with the Vikings, in a game that the defense shutout the opponent and twice had take always inside field goal range. There wasn't a QB that played in the league that season who couldn't have led that team to the playoffs.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> as much as it pains me to say it, the 49'ers may have a big say in who is in the NFC championship game,they have an identical record to the Saints and are playing great defense and they run the ball well....


Candlestick Park is a tough place to play this time of year mainly because of the wind. A team better be able to run the ball if they are going to have any chances of winning! Add the fact that they are a solid team and it will be a real challenge.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Yes, it was unbearable for me to watch Favre as quarterback. The thing is in 2009 the Vikings were the second favored team to win the Super Bowl before they even signed Favre. He had one playoff win with the Vikings, in a game that the defense shutout the opponent and twice had take always inside field goal range. There wasn't a QB that played in the league that season who couldn't have led that team to the playoffs.


You keep thinking that....stats say a lot and Favre has most of the records so you keep thinking that he had no effect on the Viqueens.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Yes, it was unbearable for me to watch Favre as quarterback. The thing is in 2009 the Vikings were the second favored team to win the Super Bowl before they even signed Favre. He had one playoff win with the Vikings, in a game that the defense shutout the opponent and twice had take always inside field goal range. There wasn't a QB that played in the league that season who couldn't have led that team to the playoffs.


How many playoff wins have the Vikings had since?


*RK*


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

this isn't detroit man it's the superbowl!!!!


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> You keep thinking that....stats say a lot and Favre has most of the records so you keep thinking that he had no effect on the Viqueens.


Gus Ferrotte led the Vikings to the playoffs in 2008 and he was so bad that not one team wanted to give him a chance in 2009. Then in the preseason when Jackson and Rosenfels for competeing for the starting spot, Vegas had the Vikings at #2 odds to win the Super Bowl. If Farve made the Vikings so great, why were the Vikings rated so high without him? How could a Ferotte (a QB knowone wanted) lead them to the playoffs the season before? Why did Favre have his best season of in 10 years, did he magicly wake up one day and decide he could play again, or did he walk into a great team? If stats say so much, how do you account for his previous seasons of2005,2006,2007,2008 and then again 2010 where his QB rating averages were about 75? Five seasons averaging about 75 then one year of 107, the Vikings made him great again not the other way around, thats what the stats show.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Gus Ferrotte led the Vikings to the playoffs in 2008 and he was so bad that not one team wanted to give him a chance in 2009. Then in the preseason when Jackson and Rosenfels for competeing for the starting spot, Vegas had the Vikings at #2 odds to win the Super Bowl. If Farve made the Vikings so great, why were the Vikings rated so high without him? How could a Ferotte (a QB knowone wanted) lead them to the playoffs the season before? Why did Favre have his best season of in 10 years, did he magicly wake up one day and decide he could play again, or did he walk into a great team? If stats say so much, how do you account for his previous seasons of2005,2006,2007,2008 and then again 2010 where his QB rating averages were about 75? Five seasons averaging about 75 then one year of 107, the Vikings made him great again not the other way around, thats what the stats show.


Never said that the team wasn't talented but you fail to realize what a good QB does to a team because MIN has never known that except for one year, 2009. 

Also, his passer rating with GB his last season in 2007 was 95.2 and threw for only 47 less yards than in 2009. It is obvious you need a team around a QB in order to be good, unlike the Jets team that he went to. But yet again he was a Pro Bowl selection in 2007 and 2008. 

But yet again you're right accomplishments say nothing to the player that he was. 
3 MVP's
11 Pro Bowls
2 Superbowl appearances
1 Superbowl win 
19 seasons at the helm he only had 2 losing seasons (wait, one was with the Viqueens, right?!?!)
Not to mention his consecutive start streak

Yeah I guess you're right he had nothing to do with helping the sorry Viqueens actually make a run in the playoffs. 

You shouldn't be angry but gracious to the fact that he actually made the Vikings look good for once. 

Home field advantage throughout the playoffs while Viqueens watch and wish
Regards


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice to see some Wisconsinites defend Farve on here. I always liked the Packers and would root for them after the Lions' season was over. Until I saw him booed when he came back to play at the frozen tundra. I stopped rooting then because I decided that after what he'd done in Green Bay, to boo him showed a completed lack of class by the fans.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Buzz said:


> Nice to see some Wisconsinites defend Farve on here. I always liked the Packers and would root for them after the Lions' season was over. Until I saw him booed when he came back to play at the frozen tundra. I stopped rooting then because I decided that after what he'd done in Green Bay, *to boo him showed a completed lack of class by the fans*.


now this thread is about to get interesting. the people of GB respect Favre for putting GB back on the map but after what he did in multiple off seasons the respect stopped there.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

What he did? The man earned the right to weigh his options & see where he was both mentally & physically. Sheesh.


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What he did? The man earned the right to weigh his options & see where he was both mentally & physically. Sheesh.


Oh, you mean rake the fans over the coals every season? Great QB, dirtbag of a person. That's what they booed about. NOBODY earns the right to treat fans the way he did.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

or his poor wife who stood by him.
Nobody cares to see what he took pics of!!!!!!!!!
Good grief. nasty old bugger!!!!!!!!!!!!:-x
Sue


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

Well being from Western Nebraska and a girl who grew up in the Pine Ridge and Black Hills. Them packers learn to play football in the cold. My nephew and Danny Woodhead form Chadron, NE Eagles. I ran track and jumped the lj at 18+ feet folks. I wonder if my Kodi can match long jump mom at the Dock dogs this summer. I was a swim coach for a few years while going through college.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Hey what's the deal?..Seems to me that the Lions /Packers game was a little too close for comfort considering the _elite_ Aaron Rodgers on the other side of the ball..err, _sideline_


The Pack defense allowed Stafford over 500yds?
What cha' think huh? :?::black:
Have the Lions cranked things up a few notches, or is the Pack slippin' a lil?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Swampbilly said:


> Hey what's the deal?..Seems to me that the Lions /Packers game was a little too close for comfort considering the _elite_ Aaron Rodgers on the other side of the ball..
> 
> What cha' think huh? :?::black:
> Have the Lions cranked things up a few notches, or is the Pack slippin' a lil?


Uhhhh....Rodgers was inactive for the game and did not play.

Matt Flynn, in his first start ever destroyed that vaunted Detroit defense.

What did he have, 480 yards and 6 TD's and the *WIN*???



Just sayin'..........


*RK*


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

road kill said:


> Matt Flynn, in his first start ever destroyed that vaunted Detroit defense.
> 
> What did he have, 480 yards and 6 TD's and the *WIN*???
> 
> ...


It took you exactly 15 seconds this time road kill, you're slippin'..lol...


> Uhhhh....Rodgers was inactive for the game and did not play.


Uhhhh ..I know..;-)



> Seems to me that the Lions /Packers game was a little too close for comfort considering the elite Aaron Rodgers on the other side of the ball..*err, sideline*


And if Flynn is breaking franchise records, and had 480 yds. of offense isn't it safe to say that no -one really missed Mr. Rodgers?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Swampbilly said:


> ............
> 
> 
> And if Flynn is breaking franchise records, and had 480 yds. of offense isn't it safe to say that *no -one really missed Mr. Rodgers*?



I'll go out an a limb and say that, although Rodgers is a great QB and on a roll, there are a number of QBs in the league that would be having a great year with these receivers.

We've got 3 in the top ten. If you want to go to the top twenty, I'll argue we've got 4 of 'em.  They know how to get open and have hands. Nelson looks like one of those frogs with the long tongue that catches bugs out of the air. And Driver's been doing it for years.

Think what we'd look like if we had a running game. :shock: (even though I will give Grant credit for breaking a tackle Sunday.)

JS

And Flynn is certainly NOT the first good backup QB from GB. Check around.


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Swampbilly said:


> The Pack defense allowed Stafford over 500yds?
> What cha' think huh? :?::black:
> Have the Lions cranked things up a few notches, or is the Pack slippin' a lil?


Let's see, they sat Matthews, Woodson and tried some other players at different positions...plus Stafford had 4,500 yards before the game started so he's no slouch, but he gave up the game ending interception, the story of the Packer defense for a few years now.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm sure that Drew Brees is delighted that he'll be facing that Detroit Secondary.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Green Bay sat Rodgers, Woodson, Matthews, Cobb, Jennings, Starks and played Raji and Pickett a limited amount. I will admit it is nice to see the receivers playing like they did going into the playoffs. Not to mention being able to rest your key starters and still pull off a win against a playoff team. Green Bay is doing it the smart way and not trying to bloat records like a certain team down south. Playing your key starters for almost the whole game in a blowout could have been deadly.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

This is what I was waitin' for, and I truly figured road kill would've tossed this out there for my consumption..( luv stirrin' up football crap ;-)).

Good idea saving the starters. I'd wonder however, if this would be the same read if the Pack had _lost_ to the Lions(?) ;-)  






LokiMeister said:


> Let's see, they sat Matthews, Woodson and tried some other players at different positions...plus Stafford had 4,500 yards before the game started so he's no slouch,


(Happy New Year everyone )


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Green Bay sat Rodgers, Woodson, Matthews, Cobb, Jennings, Starks and played Raji and Pickett a limited amount. I will admit it is nice to see the receivers playing like they did going into the playoffs. Not to mention being able to rest your key starters and still pull off a win against a playoff team. Green Bay is doing it the smart way and not trying to bloat records like a certain team down south. Playing your key starters for almost the whole game in a blowout could have been deadly.


I remember a Colts team that rested players and lost the big one after going 15 -1. Last year, the Pack had to play and it served them well. Your starters could come back rusty in two weeks;-) That team down south is keeping the pedal to the metal!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> I remember a Colts team that rested players and lost the big one after going 15 -1. Last year, the Pack had to play and it served them well. Your starters could come back rusty in two weeks;-) That team down south is keeping the pedal to the metal!


Yeah, I remember a team losing to Seattle last year in the WC game.

Any guesses as to who that was????


*RK*


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Franco said:


> I remember a Colts team that rested players and lost the big one after going 15 -1. Last year, the Pack had to play and it served them well. Your starters could come back rusty in two weeks;-) That team down south is keeping the pedal to the metal!


It doesn't work for everyone so we will see. I find it hard to believe that we won't be prepared to play on the 15th.

Of course, I can throw this into the mix also. How can Matt Flynn, record setting QB, as a back up, and Chad Clifton, left guard, hasn't played since October due to injury, play well and not have any rust?

Personally, I would have played Rodgers a series or two, let him throw a couple more TD's and then call it a day. It did allow Matt Flynn to showcase his talents in a contract year so the Packers might get something for him.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Franco said:


> I remember a Colts team that rested players and lost the big one after going 15 -1. Last year, the Pack had to play and it served them well. *Your starters could come back rusty in two weeks*;-) That team down south is keeping the pedal to the metal!


Absolutely! That is a gamble that can go either way. We'll see.

This is the playoffs now. Just like a field trial ... they're ALL good teams. It's about who's best on THIS day. ;-)

Go Packers.

JS


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

if you sit them and lose the detractors will say you should have played them because now they are rusty. 
if you play them and lose the detractos will say you should have sit them because now they are not well rested. 
haters going to hate


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Swampbilly said:


> Good idea saving the starters. I'd wonder however, if this would be the same read if the Pack had _lost_ to the Lions(?) ;-)


Losing wouldn't have mattered one bit since we already locked up home field advantage throughout the playoffs.

O yeah did I mention that it was 5 degrees in Green Bay this morning....

the FROZEN TUNDRA is ready baby!!!


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Losing wouldn't have mattered one bit since we already locked up home field advantage throughout the playoffs.
> 
> O yeah did I mention that it was 5 degrees in Green Bay this morning....
> 
> the FROZEN TUNDRA is ready baby!!!


The Frozen Tundra might have been that 60 years ago, but its been a soft heated field for the last 50+ years, isn't it time to quit using that name? Heated field, heated seats and fans blowing the heat onto the players, I think it is safe to say its that the players are 10 times warmer than the fans.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

mngundog said:


> The Frozen Tundra might have been that 60 years ago, but its been a soft heated field for the last 50+ years, isn't it time to quit using that name? Heated field, heated seats and fans blowing the heat onto the players, I think it is safe to say its that the players are 10 times warmer than the fans.


So you are telling me that when the Packer and Giants played in -10 degree weather they were just like a peach in the Georgia sun? Give me a break and chime in when you don't have a stadium that doesn't keep you nice and toasty warm in the winter. O wait yours collapses under pressure as bad as the Viqueens in the playoffs....

Lets say it again.....


Daniel J Simoens said:


> haters going to hate


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> So you are telling me that when the Packer and Giants played in -10 degree weather they were just like a peach in the Georgia sun? Give me a break and chime in when you don't have a stadium that doesn't keep you nice and toasty warm in the winter. O wait yours collapses under pressure as bad as the Viqueens in the playoffs....
> 
> Lets say it again.....


*BAM!!!!!*

Again, what do they call the playoffs in MN & Chicago??


Vacation!!!!


*RK*


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> So you are telling me that when the Packer and Giants played in -10 degree weather they were just like a peach in the Georgia sun? Give me a break and chime in when you don't have a stadium that doesn't keep you nice and toasty warm in the winter. O wait yours collapses under pressure as bad as the Viqueens in the playoffs....
> 
> Lets say it again.....


Didn't say it was like playing in Georgia, I spoke a couple truths, tell we which one I got wrong.
1) the field is heated and not frozen
2) the players on the sidelines have the opportunity to sit on heated seats and also have fans blowing heat on them.
3)the fans do not

I live in MN, I think from a fans perspective (during the winter months) a dome stadium makes sense FOR THE FANS, I don't see it is that big of deal for the players. Maybe they call it the FROZEN TUNDRA because all the packer fans have to sit on cold seats in those conditions.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Didn't say it was like playing in Georgia, I spoke a couple truths, tell we which one I got wrong.
> 1) the field is heated and not frozen
> 2) the players on the sidelines have the opportunity to sit on heated seats and also have fans blowing heat on them.
> 3)the fans do not
> ...


Nice..........

Have you ever been to a game at Lambeau?
In the winter?
With below 0 temperatures?

Do you really not know the history behind the "Frozen Tundra" phrase?



> "The Frozen Tundra"
> An empty Lambeau Field.The stadium's nickname was spawned by the Ice Bowl between the Packers and the Dallas Cowboys, played on December 31, 1967. The game was played in temperatures of –15°F (–26°C) with sharp winds. Journalist Tex Maule, associated Lambeau Field with the term tundra in his article summarizing the game in Sports Illustrated.[18]
> 
> Lambeau Field is alleged to have gotten its nickname, The Frozen Tundra, from The Greatest Challenge, the Packers' authorized version of the highlight film written by Steve Sabol.[19] In the Cowboys' authorized version of the highlight film, A Chilling Championship, also written by Sabol, Bill Woodson used the term the Frozen Tundra, when narrating the film to describe Lambeau Field.[20][21][19] Prior to the 1967 season, an underground electric heating system had been installed but it was not able to counter the effects of the cold front that hit Green Bay at the onset of the Ice Bowl. The field had been covered overnight with the heater on but when the cover was removed in the sub-zero cold the moisture atop the grass flash-froze.
> ...


Just trying to help a Vikings fan "get it.";-)


*RK*


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

mngundog said:


> I live in MN, *I think from a fans perspective (during the winter months) a dome stadium makes sense FOR THE FANS*, I don't see it is that big of deal for the players. Maybe they call it the FROZEN TUNDRA because all the *********** fans have to sit on cold seats in those conditions.


And that is why our FANS are different.....

NFC CENTRAL DIVISION CHAMPIONS regards


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

road kill said:


> Nice..........
> 
> Have you ever been to a game at Lambeau? YES
> In the winter? Ooooo yes
> ...


Addressed above

Not to mention that my father attended the Ice Bowl and has tickets since 1958. I was actually at the game this past Sunday....again....winning


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> Nice..........
> 
> Have you ever been to a game at Lambeau?
> In the winter?
> ...


Haven't been in Lambeau Field in the winter, however the average temp in Greenbay in January is 24 degrees, the average tempature were I am at in SW MN is 24 degrees. So if you want to tell me that Lambeau field is deathly cold when your a player, and your spending half your time in front of a heater your being ridiculous.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

you're


regards


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

This was taken by me at the 2nd to last game Favre ever played as a Packer.... It really wasnt all that cold, only about 30 degrees. The last game Favre played as a Packer vs the Giants the windchill was -20 degrees. My uncle had to spend most of the game in the restroom because it the only heated area of the stadium. If he breathed in the zero degree air his old lungs gave him coughing fits. 

Cold enough for you?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> This was taken by me at the 2nd to last game Favre ever played as a Packer.... It really wasnt all that cold, only about 30 degrees. The last game Favre played as a Packer vs the Giants the windchill was -20 degrees. My uncle had to spend most of the game in the restroom because it the only heated area of the stadium. If he breathed in the zero degree air his old lungs gave him coughing fits.
> 
> Cold enough for you?


Awesome picture.
Against the Seahawks (who the Packers beat in the playoffs, unlike some teams to the south;-)).

It was my GF's first game at Lambeau.
She cried and asked me if every game was like that!!

I just smiled and said yes, yes it is!!!!

Let the haters hate.

"The Green Bay Packers, the standard by which all others are measured!!"

*
RK*


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> *BAM!!!!!*
> 
> Again, what do they call the playoffs in MN & Chicago??
> 
> ...


Very true if your 25 years old or have a short term memory, in my lifetime the Vikings have 14 divisional titles the packers 9.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Very true if your 25 years old or have a short term memory, in my lifetime the Vikings have 14 divisional titles the ************ 9.


World Champions 13 times.

SB Champions 4 times.

Match that............


*RK*


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

road kill said:


> Awesome picture.
> Against the Seahawks (who the Packers beat in the playoffs, unlike some teams to the south;-)).
> 
> It was my GF's first game at Lambeau.
> ...


Stan, you going to be there on the 15th? If you are PM me your number. I fly up on the 13th, spend some time with family around Waukesha then head to GB Sunday morning.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> Stan, you going to be there on the 15th? If you are PM me your number. I fly up on the 13th, spend some time with family around Waukesha then head to GB Sunday morning.


We are seriously considering that game.
I have access to tickets.

I will let you know.

There is nothing in the world like it.
Parking in some guys back yard.
Walking down the streets and watching and participating in all the tail gate and cookouts.

Snow falling...........unmatched!!!


stan b


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Very true if your 25 years old or have a short term memory, in my lifetime the Vikings have 14 divisional titles the ************ 9.


In my lifetime.....2 Superbowl Championships. The end all be all.

Still winning regards


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

well if anybody is going and needs anything let me know. I live just off Ashland Ave where it goes into DePere. it's not walking distance or anything but if you have a lot of people/vehicles and want to offload some vehicles I have a fairly large driveway. could even give you directions to bypass all the Hwy41 traffic out of Green Bay!! you'll come out of Wrightstown and I don't think traffic is that bad that far down. no charge!!


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Franco said:


> I remember a Colts team that rested players and lost the big one after going 15 -1. Last year, the Pack had to play and it served them well. Your starters could come back rusty in two weeks;-) That team down south is keeping the pedal to the metal!


Do you know why the head coach had Rodgers calling the plays the first half? The anser is to keep him into the game mentally just briliant 

Now i just wunder if a coach down south would of thought of that


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> In my lifetime.....2 Superbowl Championships. The end all be all.
> 
> Still winning regards


You guys are flipping faster than any politician I've seen first was frozen tundra, which you couldn't defend, then its a great home field advantage because of the cold, again heated seats, fans ect, then you say well be are always in the playoffs, after that you say playoffs mean nothing. Are you going to make a stand on anything. Yes all those National Championships from the 30's when there were 8 teams playing are impressive, were any of you at them?


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

well technically the entire structure is known as Lambeau Field. just because the playing surface is heated doesn't mean the rest of the ground around it isn't frozen!! 

and I'd swear that Berman originally came up with the Frozen Tundra back when they played in Milwaukee. I want to say it was the Frozen Tundra of Milwaukee County!! I'm almost certain that's where I've heard it first.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> You guys are flipping faster than any politician I've seen first was frozen tundra, which you couldn't defend, then its a great home field advantage because of the cold, again heated seats, fans ect, then you say well be are always in the playoffs, after that you say playoffs mean nothing. Are you going to make a stand on anything. Yes all those National Championships from the 30's when there were 8 teams playing are impressive, were any of you at them?


World Champions 13 times.

SB Champions 4 times.

How many championships do the Vikings have???



> *"The Frozen Tundra" *
> An empty Lambeau Field.The stadium's nickname was spawned by the Ice Bowl between the Packers and the Dallas Cowboys, played on December 31, 1967. The game was played in temperatures of –15°F (–26°C) with sharp winds. Journalist Tex Maule, associated Lambeau Field with the term tundra in his article summarizing the game in Sports Illustrated.[18]
> 
> Lambeau Field is alleged to have gotten its nickname, The Frozen Tundra, from The Greatest Challenge, the Packers' authorized version of the highlight film written by Steve Sabol.[19] In the Cowboys' authorized version of the highlight film, A Chilling Championship, also written by Sabol, Bill Woodson used the term the Frozen Tundra, when narrating the film to describe Lambeau Field.[20][21][19] Prior to the 1967 season, an underground electric heating system had been installed but it was not able to counter the effects of the cold front that hit Green Bay at the onset of the Ice Bowl. The field had been covered overnight with the heater on but when the cover was removed in the sub-zero cold the moisture atop the grass flash-froze.
> ...


*RK*


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> World Champions 13 times.
> 
> SB Champions 4 times.
> 
> ...


Like I said before, an hour ago you were bragging about the playoffs, and the cold and the tundra, now you moved on the football in the 1930's


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Like I said before, an hour ago you were bragging about the playoffs, and the cold and the tundra, now you moved on the football in the 1930's


What are you talking about?

I mean really, I don't think you know...........


How many championships do the Vikings have.....EVER????


*RK*


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> well if anybody is going and needs anything let me know. I live just off Ashland Ave where it goes into DePere. it's not walking distance or anything but if you have a lot of people/vehicles and want to offload some vehicles I have a fairly large driveway. could even give you directions to bypass all the Hwy41 traffic out of Green Bay!! you'll come out of Wrightstown and I don't think traffic is that bad that far down. no charge!!


If me and the redhead go, I would love to stop by and say hello!


stan b


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

well I should either be home or be at the game so message me if interested.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> *BAM!!!!!*
> 
> Again, what do they call the playoffs in MN & Chicago??
> 
> ...


I can't believe you don't remember what you just said, here your talking about the playoffs now you flip flopping more than obama. Then your bragging about wins in the 30's.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> I can't believe you don't remember what you just said, here your talking about the playoffs now you flip flopping more than obama. Then your bragging about wins in the 30's.


No, I am laughing at your teams success this year as they are home for the playoffs.

Now I am bragging about which team has more World Championships, the Vikings or the Packers.

And on top of that, I am now bragging about the name of the SB trophy......what is it called again????

Oh, yeah, "THE lOMBARDI TROPHY!!!"
Named after the legendary coach of the 5 time World Champion Green Bay Packers.
(I believe his run was in the 60's, not the 30's)


I don't care what time frame you use, the Vikings have 0 World Championships.


As far as Viking fans, I don't have to make any personal insults about them (************, really??), they got that covered for me anytime they speak or in this case post.

But mind you this, we Packers fans know all to well how fleeting this glory can be.
WEll, maybe the Vikings don't, but teams that have won World championships do...........


*RK*


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> No, I am laughing at your teams success this year as they are home for the playoffs.
> 
> Now I am bragging about which team has more World Championships, the Vikings or the Packers.
> 
> ...


As far as the personnel insult, I admit it was childish, it came after repeated personnel insults from "lucky number seven", I should not have sunk to that level, I surprised that you didn't have issues with his insults though. Like I said previously you flip flop one time it was playoffs now its world championships, the funny thing is I'm 40 and they never had any world championships in my life time, if you need to hang your hat on something that happened 70 yrs ago, thats ok with me.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> As far as the personnel insult, I admit it was childish, it came after repeated personnel insults from "lucky number seven", I should not have sunk to that level, I surprised that you didn't have issues with his insults though. Like I said previously you flip flop one time it was playoffs now its world championships, the funny thing is I'm 40 and they never had any world championships in my life time, if you need to hang your hat on something that happened 70 yrs ago, thats ok with me.


I believe it happened last year and the Packers are the reigning world champions......for the time being at least!

Were you out of town that weekend??



*RK*


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> I believe it happened last year and the Packers are the reigning world champions......for the time being at least!
> 
> Were you out of town that weekend??
> 
> ...


It was called the Superbowl, you've been talking about world champships that I believe were from the 20s-60s when there was only 8 to 12 teams playing, I concede you must be far older than I. I just got a chuckle out of the playoff comment when I alway remember the Vikings winning 14 division titles and going to the playoffs every year and Greenbay trying to get into the wildcard. Different generations, different opinions that's all. If I was 25 or 90 I would think along the same lines as you.


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

mngundog said:


> You guys are flipping faster than any politician I've seen first was frozen tundra, which you couldn't defend, then its a great home field advantage because of the cold, again heated seats, fans ect, then you say well be are always in the playoffs, after that you say playoffs mean nothing. Are you going to make a stand on anything. Yes all those National Championships from the 30's when there were 8 teams playing are impressive, were any of you at them?


OMG. Are you serious? When I was at the U of MN in the late '80's, all you guys would talk about is Bud Grant, Fran Tarkenton (who names their boy Fran anyway) and Met Stadium where they won all those games. Since then, the only thing you guys can cheer about is the 15-1 year you had where you lost on a missed FG in the NFC Champ. and another year where a retread Packer threw one of his patented picks and another year where you lost your first playoff game yet the team trumpeted the fact that they won the NFC Central.

All the Packers have done in 20 years is win 2 SB's gone to another, had perhaps the greatest QB the game has ever know, the greatest lineman and another QB that is going to challenge the first QB for his title. Not to mention, ALL those titles weren't won only in the 30's, they were won in the 50's and 60's.

Hey, Queeny, how many football championships do the ViQueens have? I notice that you avoid Stan's question, because you can't come up with any years that they did.

In the NFC North, we have the supremely run Packers, a model franchise, the Detroit Lions where they just might have figured out how to do things, the Chicago Bears who are in upheaval, and the lowly ViQueens. A franchise that hasn't done anything in years and just might lose the franchise to LA, just like their NBA predecessors did. All over the fact that their sterile, operating room like stadium (why do you think the Gophers left?) collapsed and the people of Minnesota will not come up with the money to build another one.

When you guys get a team that is ready to contend on a regular basis, come to the Frozen Tundra and give the Packers a game and show us what you got. Until then, go do what you are good at, hockey.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

LokiMeister said:


> OMG. Are you serious? When I was at the U of MN in the late '80's, all you guys would talk about is Bud Grant, Fran Tarkenton (who names their boy Fran anyway) and Met Stadium where they won all those games. Since then, the only thing you guys can cheer about is the 15-1 year you had where you lost on a missed FG in the NFC Champ. and another year where a retread Packer threw one of his patented picks and another year where you lost your first playoff game yet the team trumpeted the fact that they won the NFC Central.
> 
> All the Packers have done in 20 years is win 2 SB's gone to another, had perhaps the greatest QB the game has ever know, the greatest lineman and another QB that is going to challenge the first QB for his title. Not to mention, ALL those titles weren't won only in the 30's, they were won in the 50's and 60's.
> 
> ...


The thing was, Stan was talking about making the playoffs, when I mentioned that the Vikings were racking up all those Division titles and the packers were not, Stan decided that the playoffs meant nothing. Now if you want to talk about Super Bowls the Vikings have none, I have no problem admitting that unlike Stan who was bragging about making it to the playoffs and then flip flopping saying they meant nothing.


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

Dude, Mngundog you're fighting a losing battle here. 

Duh duh, duh duh duh duh, Go Pack Go!!!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

mngundog said:


> The thing was, Stan was talking about making the playoffs, when I mentioned that the Vikings were racking up all those Division titles and the ************ were not, Stan decided that the playoffs meant nothing. Now if you want to talk about Super Bowls the Vikings have none, I have no problem admitting that unlike Stan who was bragging about making it to the playoffs and then flip flopping saying they meant nothing.


That's his M.O. He gets caught, then trys to change directions to deflect his previous post. ;-)


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> The thing was, Stan was talking about making the playoffs, when I mentioned that the Vikings were racking up all those Division titles and the* ************ *were not, Stan decided that the playoffs meant nothing. Now if you want to talk about Super Bowls the Vikings have none, I have no problem admitting that unlike Stan who was bragging about making it to the playoffs and then flip flopping saying they meant nothing.


MN made the playoffs this year?

I see your word was good about the name calling.

A SB win is the World Championship of professional football.
All total, 13 Championships for GB 0 for MN.

I flip flopped on nothing, the Vikings are a terribly run organization.

As far as your new alliance with Franco, interesting.
But mind you, Saints fans think the NFL started 3 years ago.

AS far as the "Frozen Tundra," it was figurative, not literal.
Did the "Purple People Eaters" actually eat people?

BTW---"Title Town USA?" Is that Minneapolis????


Good luck next season!

I understand the success we are enjoying as Packer fans will not last forever, and I never meant anything personal to YOU mngundog.

*RK*


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

mngundog said:


> As far as the personnel insult, I admit it was childish, it came after repeated personnel insults from "lucky number seven", I should not have sunk to that level, I surprised that you didn't have issues with his insults though. Like I said previously you flip flop one time it was playoffs now its world championships, the funny thing is I'm 40 and they never had any world championships in my life time, if you need to hang your hat on something that happened 70 yrs ago, thats ok with me.


Personal insults? 

Dude you have to have a little thicker skin than that. All I stated was that you have a franchise that can barely win in the playoffs and you thinking that since the players have a few heated provisions on the sidelines makes it just a glorious heated wonderland to play in. WRONG!! When you haven't actually been to Lambeau you can't make claims about anything. I have been to the Metrodome, that place is a joke. Worst place to watch a football game I have ever been to. Making the playoffs and WINNING is one thing, winning division titles is another. Congrats on the division titles, but losing consistently in the playoffs is an issue. The years with Moss and Carter were a pain in my side, you guys were good. We couldn't cover those guys for anything. But you have nothing to show for it.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> MN made the playoffs this year?
> 
> I see your word was good about the name calling.
> 
> ...


Interesting that the Vikings are a terribly run organization, since they entered the league they have had 18 division titles while Greenbay only 10. I personally would discount 2 of those from the Vikings and 1 from Greenbay because the came prior to 1970 when their wasn't a full field of teams. So basicly 16 titles to 9, or 18 to 10 which every way you look at it. Yes you flip-flopped you began by bragging about Greenbay making the playoffs then you flip-flopped saying making the playoffs means nothing, that is what flip-flopping is, you tried to make a point and it went wrong so you changed your stance to something else. And yes I slipped to up on the name calling although it wasn't a personnel attack on anyone unlike the one that was just given to me, which again you had no problem with.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Interesting that the Vikings are a terribly run organization, since they entered the league they have had 18 division titles while Greenbay only 10. I personally would discount 2 of those from the Vikings and 1 from Greenbay because the came prior to 1970 when their wasn't a full field of teams. So basicly 16 titles to 9, or 18 to 10 which every way you look at it. Yes you flip-flopped you began by bragging about Greenbay making the playoffs then you flip-flopped saying making the playoffs means nothing, that is what flip-flopping is, you tried to make a point and it went wrong so you changed your stance to something else. And yes I slipped to up on the name calling although it wasn't a personnel attack on anyone unlike the one that was just given to me, which again you had no problem with.


Again congrats on those titles....the titles don't mean anything unless you do something with them i.e. win playoff games and ultimately Super Bowls. Being a wild card team and making it to and winning the Super Bowl still constitutes be successful last time I checked.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Interesting that the Vikings are a terribly run organization, since they entered the league they have had 18 division titles while Greenbay only 10. I personally would discount 2 of those from the Vikings and 1 from Greenbay because the came prior to 1970 when their wasn't a full field of teams. So basicly 16 titles to 9, or 18 to 10 which every way you look at it. Yes you flip-flopped you began by bragging about Greenbay making the playoffs then you flip-flopped saying making the playoffs means nothing, that is what flip-flopping is, you tried to make a point and it went wrong so you changed your stance to something else. And yes I slipped to up on the name calling although it wasn't a personnel attack on anyone unlike the one that was just given to me, which again you had no problem with.


Yeah - yeah, you win, you are just too smart for me and you are clearly a victim here.
I never said that making the playoffs mean nothing, you got your posters mixed up.

But-----Championships mean more!!!


Now, sit down, curl up and enjoy WATCHING the PLAYOFFS!!!


*RK*


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

You guys are funny. 

You should try growing up in Detroit and being a Lions Fan. Talk about an exercise in futility. Not much I can do about it, it's kinda like being born Jewish or Catholic. You're stuck with it unless you want to become a family outcast, LOL!

Heck, this year we were celebrating getting back to being a playoff quality team like the won the Super Bowl or something!


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Personal insults?
> 
> Dude you have to have a little thicker skin than that. All I stated was that you have a franchise that can barely win in the playoffs and you thinking that since the players have a few heated provisions on the sidelines makes it just a glorious heated wonderland to play in. WRONG!! When you haven't actually been to Lambeau you can't make claims about anything. I have been to the Metrodome, that place is a joke. Worst place to watch a football game I have ever been to. Making the playoffs and WINNING is one thing, winning division titles is another. Congrats on the division titles, but losing consistently in the playoffs is an issue. The years with Moss and Carter were a pain in my side, you guys were good. We couldn't cover those guys for anything. But you have nothing to show for it.


Wasn't the personnel insult I was being talked around, don't mind at all talking about football. And I hold true the fact that the players have it 10x better than they did in the early 70s without all the provisions on the sidelines, yes every once in a while there might be a brutally cold game, but for the simple fact most of the time they are not. The games lasts 3 hours with heated provisions, go to a ski resort on anyone of those weekends and you'll find families spending 6 hours enjoying those same temperatures without the need to sit in a heated section every 6 minutes, if you think 15-25 degrees is not a winter wonderland you have far thinner skin than me.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Wasn't the personnel insult I was being talked around, don't mind at all talking about football. And I hold true the fact that the players have it 10x better than they did in the early 70s without all the provisions on the sidelines, yes every once in a while there might be a brutally cold game, but for the simple fact most of the time they are not. The games lasts 3 hours with heated provisions, go to a ski resort on anyone of those weekends and you'll find families spending 6 hours enjoying those same temperatures without the need to sit in a heated section every 6 minutes, if you think 15-25 degrees is not a winter wonderland you have far thinner skin than me.


A ski resort? They are wearing ski pants, insulated boots, helmets (at times), big insulated gloves, hats and coats. We are talking about players wearing cleats with no insulation, spandex pants, short sleeve uniforms (maybe they put some under armor under it), the occasional face mask and a pair of football gloves (not insulated). Terrible comparison if you ask me.

We both know what cold weather is and how brutal it can be. Check this out
http://www.packers.com/news-and-events/article_spofford/article-1/The-10-coldest-games-in-Packers-history/a82541fa-2b99-468d-bdfd-5615d67917bc There are a few games in there that were not played at Lambeau. One being at Minnesota before the Metrodome and then 2 at Chicago.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Wasn't the personnel insult I was being talked around, don't mind at all talking about football. And I hold true the fact that the players have it 10x better than they did in the early 70s without all the provisions on the sidelines, yes every once in a while there might be a brutally cold game, but for the simple fact most of the time they are not. The games lasts 3 hours with heated provisions, go to a ski resort on anyone of those weekends and you'll find families spending 6 hours enjoying those same temperatures without the need to sit in a heated section every 6 minutes, if you think 15-25 degrees is not a winter wonderland you have far thinner skin than me.


Go ice fishing for 10 hours with me.


That requires some testes........
(although it is amazing how warm a couple nice flags can make you feel!!!!)

*
RK*


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

road kill said:


> Go ice fishing for 10 hours with me.
> 
> 
> That requires some testes........
> ...


Mmmmmm ice fishing.....can't wait to get out this year!!! Finally getting some decently cold weather to make ice with.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

road kill said:


> Go ice fishing for 10 hours with me.
> 
> 
> That requires some testes........
> ...



What? You don't have a fish house? Get with the program!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Buzz said:


> What? You don't have a fish house? Get with the program!


Frabill Trekker and a Little Buddy heater!!


Sort of warm, or maybe less cold???

*RK*


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Mmmmmm ice fishing.....can't wait to get out this year!!! Finally getting some decently cold weather to make ice with.


We had great ice for about two weeks, and great fishing also. I could put a boat on the same spot I was fishing on a month ago, expecting 50 degrees tomorrow. I can't recall another year that I wasn't able to drive on the lake this time of season.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

mngundog said:


> We had great ice for about two weeks, and great fishing also. I could put a boat on the same spot I was fishing on a month ago, expecting 50 degrees tomorrow. I can't recall another year that I wasn't able to drive on the lake this time of season.


Yeah its been frustrating thus far. Haven't been out as of yet but also haven't had the time so not too worried. Have a trip planned in early February to catch some perch, walleye and panfish though!!


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

mngundog said:


> Wasn't the personnel insult I was being talked around, don't mind at all talking about football. And I hold true the fact that the players have it 10x better than they did in the early 70s without all the provisions on the sidelines, yes every once in a while there might be a brutally cold game, but for the simple fact most of the time they are not. The games lasts 3 hours with heated provisions, go to a ski resort on anyone of those weekends and you'll find families spending 6 hours enjoying those same temperatures without the need to sit in a heated section every 6 minutes, if you think 15-25 degrees is not a winter wonderland you have far thinner skin than me.


I taught skiing for 13 years. Skiing isn't cold. You want cold? Go deer hunting in northern Wisconsin, or Minnesota if that's your preference, when it is 10 degrees.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

LokiMeister said:


> I taught skiing for 13 years. Skiing isn't cold. You want cold? Go deer hunting in northern Wisconsin, or Minnesota if that's your preference, when it is 10 degrees.


That's exactly what I'm saying skiing isn't cold, a little physical activity when it above 0 and it really comfortable dressed very lightly. You go to a ski resort around here you will see just as many people with either a sweatshirt or a ski jacket shell, than you will with heavy insulated jacket. I myself couldn't possible consider putting on thermals because I would roast to death. I do where ski pants not for any insulation value, but because they are waterproof. I also agree with you on deer hunting, early Nov. sitting on stand with no movement can be frigid especially right at sun up when the temp drops several degrees.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> A ski resort? They are wearing ski pants, insulated boots, helmets (at times), big insulated gloves, hats and coats. We are talking about players wearing cleats with no insulation, spandex pants, short sleeve uniforms (maybe they put some under armor under it), the occasional face mask and a pair of football gloves (not insulated). Terrible comparison if you ask me.
> 
> We both know what cold weather is and how brutal it can be. Check this out
> http://www.packers.com/news-and-events/article_spofford/article-1/The-10-coldest-games-in-Packers-history/a82541fa-2b99-468d-bdfd-5615d67917bc There are a few games in there that were not played at Lambeau. One being at Minnesota before the Metrodome and then 2 at Chicago.


I had not seen that top 10 list, I feel special to have been at the #2 coldest game. I aint kidding you tho, there were girls in bikinis and dudes shirtless. Amazing what 100 proof Hot Damn can do.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> I had not seen that top 10 list, I feel special to have been at the #2 coldest game. I aint kidding you tho, there were girls in bikinis and dudes shirtless. Amazing what 100 proof Hot Damn can do.


....Or some nice Apple Pie cocktail

I was also at that game. I have never heard that stadium so quiet after that field goal was made


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

RTF Ice Fishing Jamboree?!?!?! I'm in!!

have not gotten out yet this year but my jiggin hand is getting itchy!! do have an annual trip planned with friends at the end of February in Laona, WI. about a 20 minute 4wheeler ride to get to the lake that is behind another lake. good times!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> RTF Ice Fishing Jamboree?!?!?! I'm in!!
> 
> have not gotten out yet this year but my jiggin hand is getting itchy!! do have an annual trip planned with friends at the end of February in Laona, WI. about a 20 minute 4wheeler ride to get to the lake that is behind another lake. good times!


Should we have an RTF Ice Fishing Jamboree???


(click on above)
*RK*


----------



## Mallard Mugger (Jul 29, 2009)

road kill said:


> Should we have an RTF Ice Fishing Jamboree???
> *RK*


Ice Fishing = Dog Training
Does that tell you much about my dedication to the frozen water sport lately??


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Mallard Mugger said:


> Ice Fishing = Dog Training
> Does that tell you much about my dedication to the frozen water sport lately??


I understand.
I think.

I take Elvis along and we run all kinds of handling drills, you know, those scant few seconds between flags????



*RK*


----------



## Mallard Mugger (Jul 29, 2009)

road kill said:


> I take Elvis along and we run all kinds of handling drills, you know, those scant few seconds between flags????
> 
> *RK*


I think you've pretty much nailed it. Do you actually drill the holes and set the tip-ups out for fishing?? I just usually throgh them on the ice. I don't buy bait either, save up for training supplies!! ;-)


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Mallard Mugger said:


> I think you've pretty much nailed it. Do you actually drill the holes and set the tip-ups out for fishing?? I just usually throgh them on the ice. I don't buy bait either, save up for training supplies!! ;-)


Of course we do.

Every once in a while a fish accidently swims into our tip up!!

Elvis ate the last perch the redhead caught.:shock:

I mean swallowed up the whole thing.....lil jackass!!!


*RK*


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

road kill said:


> Of course we do.
> 
> Every once in a while a fish accidently swims into our tip up!!
> 
> ...


True Wisconsinite and his perch dinner. Did he have some slaw, rye bread and onion and nice old fashion to wash it down too?!?!?


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

I don’t think ice fishing, or snowmobiling, are really going to be any good this year…I love to do both but 50’s by the end of the week! I had a Golden that would bury hammer handles and you had to try and remember where cause if you picked them up right away he would just do it again! 

If you are able to have a jamboree count me in!! As for cold…yeah it gets cold in that stadium…dam cold! Especially when the wind gets going. It sucks when you have to place your beer strategically near your grill to keep it from freezing (been there, done that). If you don’t think those players feel it well than you don’t know what you are talking about. I’ve sat on the sidelines in full Artic Cat ware, thermals, insulated boots and gloves with warmers and been cold. And you are packed VERY close to your neighbors in the stands! The heating provisions do not do much when it is that cold…

Go Pack Go (and I told myself I won’t post to this thread)!!!


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Donna, I'm only seeing 42 for a high Friday. would be nice if we had some snow on top of the ice to insulate it though, but the ice should be fine. 

my dad's season tickets are for the last two seats of the row and I usually get stuck on the outside. funny how much more room people take up in winter compared to summer......couple times I've had to half-a$$ it!!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

With it being a bye week for GB this weekend, who are all the Packer Backers pulling for??? I gotta think y'all want to see Detroit upset New Orleans. Might be the only time all year you root for the Lions!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

It should be a fun game to watch for sure.
Like I said.....
"Rock em sock em robots."
Don't really care one way or the other.
I do NOT believe that GB will be in the SB.
They just don't show enough dicipline defensively.
Sue
San F. x ???


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

FinnLandR said:


> I hate to say this, but somehow I think Denver will be in it....


The window just opened and out flew your credibility.:razz:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The same winners in The NFC this weekend will be the same winners next weekend. Thy Saints & The G Men.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

FinnLandR said:


> However, I did see that two of the top 50 Vikings from Vikings.com were Packers' cast offs.... Anyone wanna guess who?


You made my day, I looked up the list and found none other than Bench Warm Bob in the top 50, who made his claim to fame by watching from the sidelines, it kinda like having a list of the top 10 Lakers and including Mark Madsen.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

FinnLandR said:


> Not sure how you missed it, but Brett Farve and Ryan Longwell were the correct answers. Sorry, like your team, you lose again....


I just had to point out the validity of the poll, it included a guy who was famous for watching from the sidelines. In all fairness I think Favre was better than Bench Warmer Bob.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

FinnLandR said:


> Not sure how you missed it, but Brett Farve and Ryan Longwell were the correct answers. Sorry, like your team, you lose again....


You were looking at the nominees, not the winners, Favre and Longwell weren't on the list. Sorry you were wrong again.
http://www.vikings.com/50/news/50-greatest-vikings.html


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

All tho Minn had some ok players . They just can not win a championship.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The same winners in The NFC this weekend will be the same winners next weekend. Thy Saints & The G Men.


G men haven't won yet???


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> G men haven't won yet???


Ok now they have, haha!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Eli's a-comin', you better hide
Girl, Eli's a-comin', you better hide
Girl, Eli's a-comin', you better hide
Girl, Eli's comin', (hide it)
You better, better hide 
Eli's comin', better walk
Walk but you'll never get away

;-)


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Franco said:


> Eli's a-comin', you better hide
> Girl, Eli's a-comin', you better hide
> Girl, Eli's a-comin', you better hide
> Girl, Eli's comin', (hide it)
> ...


Already beat them once at their place....bring em on up to Lambeau!!!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

FinnLandR said:


> I hate to say this, but somehow I think Denver will be in it....


The credibility has flown back into the coop. Good call.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

duk4me said:


> The credibility has flown back into the coop. Good call.


I wouldn't have believed it yesterday.


----------



## Paul Kartes (Jun 29, 2006)

I am sorry, you are going to complain at me for this. But the Packers are one injury away from being the Colts. Rodgers is that good, he makes the rest of your team seem good. 

Take him out and you guys stink. Yes you won a 45 – 41 game. But how often is that going to happen ? D-fence win Championships and you don't have it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Ok now they have, haha!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Paul Kartes said:


> I am sorry, you are going to complain at me for this. But the Packers are one injury away from being the Colts. Rodgers is that good, he makes the rest of your team seem good.
> 
> Take him out and you guys stink. Yes you won a 45 – 41 game. But how often is that going to happen ? D-fence win Championships and you don't have it.


So, what would happen to the Saints if they lost Brees?


BTW---You must have missed the game Flynn (Packers back up QB) played against Detroit.


*RK*


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> Eli's a-comin', you better hide
> Girl, Eli's a-comin', you better hide
> Girl, Eli's a-comin', you better hide
> Girl, Eli's comin', (hide it)
> ...


I hear the weather is lovely there this time of year, on grass, outside!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bch1_Ep5M1s


*RK*


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Paul Kartes said:


> I am sorry, you are going to complain at me for this. But the Packers are one injury away from being the Colts. Rodgers is that good, he makes the rest of your team seem good.
> 
> Take him out and you guys stink. Yes you won a 45 – 41 game. But how often is that going to happen ? D-fence win Championships and you don't have it.


So Matt Flynn's performance didn't mean anything? You're just a typical Bears fan.

I think we are going to see this year that offense can win a championship.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> So, what would happen to the Saints if they lost Brees?
> 
> 
> BTW---You must have missed the game Flynn (Packers back up QB) played against Detroit.
> ...


The Saints can run the ball! Finished the reg season, 6th best in the NFL in rushing. Packers were 31st in the league in running the ball? So, it is not ALL on Brees. 

Feets don't fail me now because we are going to need an excellent running performance from our RB's if we are to beat the 49ers. 49ers, #1 against the run so, this will be a tough game!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Franco said:


> The Saints can run the ball! Finished the reg season, 6th best in the NFL in rushing. Packers were 31st in the league in running the ball? So, it is not ALL on Brees.
> 
> Feets don't fail me now because we are going to need an excellent running performance from our RB's if we are to beat the 49ers. 49ers, #1 against the run so, this will be a tough game!


I think it was the running game that helped limit the Lions to 28 points. Detroit could not get NO offense off the field. Those 4th down conversions were BIG! Then there were the two late interceptions coming off of desperation throws by Stafford... If NO makes it to the frozen tundra, that running game will be the trump card that wins, IMHO.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I think it was the running game that helped limit the Lions to 28 points. Detroit could not get NO offense off the field. Those 4th down conversions were BIG! Then there were the two late interceptions coming off of desperation throws by Stafford... If NO makes it to the frozen tundra, that running game will be the trump card that wins, IMHO.


Detroit had a few chances for take aways and couldn't convert them.
Those could have impacted the game.

*
RK*


----------



## duke (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a proud Packers owner and season ticket holder, but I think we don't match up real well against the Giants. I hope I'm wrong, but I think what I paid for the second set of playoff tickets well get aplied to next seasons tickets. I may be wrong, hell I am most of the time, but I got a bad feeling about this game.
Bob


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

duke said:


> I'm a proud Packers owner and season ticket holder, but I think we don't match up real well against the Giants. I hope I'm wrong, but I think what I paid for the second set of playoff tickets well get aplied to next seasons tickets. I may be wrong, hell I am most of the time, but I got a bad feeling about this game.
> Bob


Yep, the last time the Giants came to Lambeau for a play off game was pretty miserable!!

The ride home was even worse.
But I am sure the boys will come to play.

Pray for snow, wind and cold!!!!;-)


*RK*


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

snow? in january in wisconsin??? lol it's 45 degrees right now. cold spell this weekend though, high of 18 forecasted for Sunday.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Giants are a cold weather team too, just got to hope the Pack Attack is ready to DO WORK Sunday! Darn glad Clifton and Pickett are back. Pickett is a monster to run through on the line and Clifton is a master at protecting Rodgers blind side.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> snow? in january in wisconsin??? lol it's 45 degrees right now. cold spell this weekend though, high of 18 forecasted for Sunday.


This is nutz aina????

I want to get the shanty out, but there is open water on Pike lake in Hartford WI yet.

Criminy!!!


*RK*


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> Giants are a cold weather team too, just got to hope the Pack Attack is ready to DO WORK Sunday! Darn glad Clifton and Pickett are back. Pickett is a monster to run through on the line and Clifton is a master at protecting Rodgers blind side.


Greg Jennings and Clay Matthews are back as well.

*RK*


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

road kill said:


> This is nutz aina????
> 
> I want to get the shanty out, but there is open water on Pike lake in Hartford WI yet.
> 
> ...


you gotta head west. I was out saturday ontop of 7"+ of ice just west of Shawano on a little pond in Gresham. couple dingbats drove out to their shack. good thing we stayed close to shore.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> you gotta head west. I was out saturday ontop of 7"+ of ice just west of Shawano on a little pond in Gresham. couple dingbats drove out to their shack. good thing we stayed close to shore.


My friend has a place in da yoo pee.
We are usually driving out on the Little Bay de Noc, but he says not yet.......




*RK*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I want to see Aaron Rogers do Ragi's dance.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

did you see the new All State Discount Double Check commercial with Ragi??
http://youtu.be/RxYJb2ScuXM


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

HAHA Raji has been the man for many a moon, we need some serious run clogging from him this weekend. I just hope the beer isn't frozen, nothing worse than paying 5 bucks for a beer and by the time you get back to your seat is a beer brick.


----------



## duke (Sep 29, 2010)

On a sad note, Packers Offensive Coordinator Joe Philbin's son was just found drowned in Oshkosh. It sounds like he fell through the ice on the Fox River. My thoughts are with the Philbin Family.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Giants are sending the Pack packing.. bet the under and GMEN by 2 ....:razz:


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

John Kelder said:


> Giants are sending the Pack packing.. bet the under and GMEN by 2 ....:razz:


Bet em straight up John straight up. As proven on here I am the ultimate prognasticator of the NFL on RTF.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

duk4me said:


> Bet em straight up John straight up. As proven on here I am the ultimate prognasticator of the NFL on RTF.


Do as I say , not as I do !!! I don't bet the NFL , lotto ticket for me instead !!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

John Kelder said:


> Do as I say , not as I do !!! I don't bet the NFL , lotto ticket for me instead !!


I got a whole buck riding on the game tonight. One sure bet is that if I'm betting more than that there will be a jockey on a horses back.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Recent reports have it that instead of regular game day preparations on the practice field, the Pack have gone the X-tra mile..They've been _Tebowing_ all week..


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

It's funny.

ESPN has been talking about the '07 playoff victory the Giants had at Lambeau.

Nary a mention of last years playoff game.
What was the final in that game, anyone remember??



Just askin'.........


*RK*


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

road kill said:


> It's funny.
> 
> ESPN has been talking about the '07 playoff victory the Giants had at Lambeau.
> 
> ...


Week 16, 2010..
Packers- 45
Giants-17


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Swampbilly said:


> Week 16, 2010..
> Packers- 45
> Giants-17


It was closer than that score reflects!!;-)

(my bad, not a playoff game)

The Giants are a very solid team.

*RK*


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

road kill said:


> It was closer than that score reflects!!;-)
> 
> The Giants are a very solid team.
> 
> *RK*



Roadkill, to tell ya' the truth, I'd much rather see the Giants representing the NFC East than that danged flock of Romos from Dallas..can't stand 'em.
I'm thinking the same thing you are, the Giants seem to have finally found some consistancy, and the game vs. the Pack in week 13 kinda' reflected that..Believe the Pack will get a "W", but I think for once, they're gonna' have to work for it..


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Swampbilly said:


> Roadkill, to tell ya' the truth, I'd much rather see the Giants representing the NFC East than that danged flock of Romos from Dallas..can't stand 'em.
> I'm thinking the same thing you are, the Giants seem to have finally found some consistancy, and the game vs. the Pack in week 13 kinda' reflected that..Believe the Pack will get a "W", but I think for once, they're gonna' have to work for it..


I am not bein' a wise guy, I thought the Giants showed the most "balance" last weekend.

I don't think 24 will "git-r-dunnnn" though.

Couple of really nice receivers, a solid defense and a QB that can make big plays in big games!!

Should be a fun game to watch.


RK


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

road kill said:


> It was closer than that score reflects!!;-)
> 
> (my bad, not a playoff game)
> 
> ...


It was a playoff game for the Pack at that point in the season.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

road kill said:


> I am not bein' a wise guy, I thought the Giants showed the most "balance" last weekend.
> 
> I don't think 24 will "git-r-dunnnn" though.
> 
> ...


Oh I know you're not..don't take what I say as smarty pants either..it's all in fun 

Pierre Paul, Jacobs, Umenyiora, and Jennings-, (if he can play), are the ones to watch out for against the Pack..Looks like they're getting some key starters back. It really should be a great game to watch 

Incidentally,..There's a buzz on the local sports radio here that the Redskins' may take a look a Flynn after the season..I hear he's gonna' be a free agent after this season, (?)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Swampbilly said:


> Oh I know you're not..don't take what I say as smarty pants either..it's all in fun
> 
> Pierre Paul, Jacobs, Umenyiora, and Jennings-, (if he can play), are the ones to watch out for against the Pack..Looks like they're getting some key starters back. It really should be a great game to watch
> 
> Incidentally,..There's a buzz on the local sports radio here that the Redskins' may take a look a Flynn after the season..I hear he's gonna' be a free agent after this season, (?)


They'll have to cough up more dough than the Dolphins for Flynn because the Dolphins have a lot more salery cap money than the Redskins. 

Chad Henne is a solid QB that played in a bad system. I would love to see him become Brees' backup.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Franco said:


> They'll have to cough up more dough than the Dolphins for Flynn because the Dolphins have a lot more salery cap money than the Redskins.
> 
> Chad Henne is a solid QB that played in a bad system. I would love to see him become Brees' backup.


LoL!, I hear ya' Franco..Now if we'd have only _lost_ a few more games we might would've had more of an edge in the draft 

Guess it matters as well, what you'd have to give up roster-wise to get what you want,.._err_ in the Redskins' case...what you *desperately need*


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Swampbilly said:


> LoL!, I hear ya' Franco..Now if we'd have only _lost_ a few more games we might would've had more of an edge in the draft
> 
> Guess it matters as well, what you'd have to give up roster-wise to get what you want,.._err_ in the Redskins' case...what you *desperately need*


Redskins need a coach.

JMO

*
RK*


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

being a Dolphins fan in Packers country I'd like to see Flynn go to MIA. He's learned a lot of backing up Rodgers and he's a hell of a cool dude. Even came into the bar I work at several times the past few years.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

road kill said:


> Redskins need a coach.
> 
> JMO
> 
> ...


I dunno Stan, Shanny may not be the top coach in the NFL but he ain't chopped liver either. 

I thought the Redskins needed a more, let the football guys make the football decisions, owner.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Howard N said:


> I dunno Stan, Shanny may not be the top coach in the NFL but he ain't chopped liver either.
> 
> I thought the Redskins needed a more, let the football guys make the football decisions, owner.


You can say the same about the Cowboys. Jerry Jones may be the best owner/promoter in pro football. Probably will be enshrined in the HOF at some time. At the same time he has absolutely the worst General Manager in the history of the game. Possibly another Al Davis in the making.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

What's with the pad on Eli Mannings chin strap? Is that a maxi pad?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> What's with the pad on Eli Mannings chin strap? Is that a maxi pad?


awwwww geeez!


RK


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Howard N said:


> I dunno Stan, Shanny may not be the top coach in the NFL but he ain't chopped liver either.
> 
> I thought the Redskins needed a more, let the football guys make the football decisions, owner.


Howard,..right ..He certainly had some great success in Denver, but the thing about Shannahan now is,..Dan Snyder has actually backed out of the picture and giving him (Shannahan), more room to romp..

We needed a Q.B. when he started 2 yrs. ago..McNabb didn't work out..And I'm sure everyone remembers the circus that was created when he benched him in the last few minutes of a close game..Then a year later,..Grossman, and Beck didn't work out..Now next season..we'd better get a Quarterback..I'd say 4 strikes, and you're out. 

One thing he did do that I think every ******* fan is thankful for, was gettin' rid of Albert Haynesworth


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Swampbilly said:


> Howard,..right ..He certainly had some great success in Denver, but the thing about Shannahan now is,..Dan Snyder has actually backed out of the picture and giving him (Shannahan), more room to romp..
> 
> We needed a Q.B. when he started 2 yrs. ago..McNabb didn't work out..And I'm sure everyone remembers the circus that was created when he benched him in the last few minutes of a close game..Then a year later,..Grossman, and Beck didn't work out..Now next season..we'd better get a Quarterback..I'd say 4 strikes, and you're out.
> 
> One thing he did do that I think every ******* fan is thankful for, was gettin' rid of Albert Haynesworth


Skins had a couple pretty nice RB's this season that didn't work out either.


Pretty sad.



*RK*


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

savage25xtreme said:


> What's with the pad on Eli Mannings chin strap? Is that a maxi pad?


Sounds like you two are close.......LMAO ...If anything ,both QBs for these teams have lousy commercials...........


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Catchin' some snow today in the mother land.....

Hope they can keep the airport open.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

there's going to be a lot of wind behind this storm as well. snow was suppose to be here around midnight but didn't start until after 7am. tiny snowflakes right now but it's starting to come down pretty good.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

The day is finally here. GO PACK GO


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice Gavin. Enjoy!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> The day is finally here. GO PACK GO


Don't get no better than that!!!

Git-R-Dunnnnnnnnn Gavin!!!


*RK*


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

GO PACK! We're watching it from home...but will be out back to watch the B1 fly over waiting for the national anthem.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Tic, Tic Tic!!!!!!!!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

*"Let's Get Ready to Rrrruuuuuummmmbbbblllleeeee!"*

anyone want my predicted final score?


RK


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

road kill said:


> *"Let's Get Ready to Rrrruuuuuummmmbbbblllleeeee!"*
> 
> anyone want my predicted final score?
> 
> ...


Sure..............


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Sure..............


GB-34
NY-24

RK


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

road kill said:


> GB-34
> NY-24
> 
> RK


So I should lay the points and take the over? It's gonna be your fault, Stan, if my G Kids can't go to college.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> So I should lay the points and take the over? It's gonna be your fault, Stan, if my G Kids can't go to college.


I used;

GB pts scored & NY pts allowed divided by 32
NY pts scored & GB pts allowed divided by 32

Plus 3 for home team.

Harvard here she comes!

RK


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> So I should lay the points and take the over? It's gonna be your fault, Stan, if my G Kids can't go to college.


Look at the upside, someone else's grand kids will get to go.

Its a win-win!


RK


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

road kill said:


> I used;
> 
> GB pts scored & NY pts allowed divided by 32
> NY pts scored & GB pts allowed divided by 32
> ...



Too complicated...I just went the opposite way of the LSU/Saints experts on board, it has served me well this week

MK's prediction of LSU,Saints and Ron Paul all losing came true


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Not for nothin' but that was a fumble.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Heck no, it,s to be Barry Switzer coming out of retirement.:razz:


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

"Manning is just picking that defense apart!!"

Hey, Joe & Troy.....STHU!!!!



*RK*


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG watching the game through my fingers again.
Good grief Kuhn,Cobbs Jennings. Does everyone have fumblefingers???
Sue


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Watch out for big blue!!!!!!


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Giants!!!! Can u believe that. Watch out cheese eaters!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ray Nitschke would not approve of LBs Matthews and Hawk's hair, they should get GI haircuts and donate those mops to cancer patients


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Giants look good today.


Nice TO.


RK


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

duk4me said:


> Heck no, it,s to be Barry Switzer coming out of retirement.:razz:


Don't EVEN joke about that.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Too complicated...I just went the opposite way of the LSU/Saints experts on board, it has served me well this week
> 
> MK's prediction of LSU,Saints and Ron Paul all losing came true


I did pick the Texans with 7.5 pts and the Giants with the same amount of points! Lost on the Saints and Tebowers. 

Here's a lock, a coach by the name of Harbaugh will win the SB;-)

And, Ron Paul getting the message out is always a win!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Manning making lots of good decisions


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Now we find out what Aaron Rodgers is made of, 10 points down and 7+ minutes to play


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bye bye Green Bay Packers


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

FinnLandR said:


> Joe Buck just made my annoying person list....
> 
> Just loved the last commercial break showing all the butterfingers Packers dropping the ball.


How can you say that about the greatest play by play announcer of all times?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> Ray Nitschke would not approve of LBs Matthews and Hawk's hair, they should get GI haircuts and donate those mops to cancer


Ya gotta love old farts!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I say put Flynn in...


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Maybe the "Bye" week is over rated.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Zebras are doing their best to help GB. No way was that roughing the passer!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Baring a Tebow like miracle we have seen the last of the Lambeau leap for 9 months, thank goodness


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

FinnLandR said:


> Why? Rodgers is putting the ball in the receivers' hands. They are the ones dropping it, fumbling, etc....


Wel, there is that...


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Guess it takes 3 3/4 quarters for GB to shake the rust off.... Late TD. Looking like the Pack will be watching the NFC Championship game from the comfort of their living rooms.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Turn out the lights the party's over


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

EdA said:


> Turn out the lights the party's over


Yes it is!


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

BIG BLUE! San Fran here we come!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

First post 11/6, apparently they are NOT for real, too much hype and chest beating, go Giants!


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

One and Done,,,,,, Ouch!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Football season is officially over.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sharon Potter said:


> Football season is officially over.


Yes, and the playoffs have begun.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Well that was entertaining........ still hate Eli


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

That has to burn to have such a great season and then LOSE! :razz:


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

Sweet !!!!!!!!


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

I watched Ray Nitschke play back in the day...I agree with EdA, he was a real linebacker and would have not approved the golden locks on those two GB guys. Plus he knew how to tackle.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Ouch......


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

A double dose for me. Saints and Packers gone. Oh well......


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Are they for real? Not today they weren't. 
*Not learning from history*. They rest their player for the last game of the regular season. Three weeks without playing a game. Look back at the teams that have done that. BIG MISTAKE. That well oiled regular season offensive machine played like a rusty tractor.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Are they for real? Not today they weren't.
> *Not learning from history*. They rest their player for the last game of the regular season. Three weeks without playing a game. Look back at the teams that have done that. BIG MISTAKE. That well oiled regular season offensive machine played like a rusty tractor.


Geez I know just like the Patriats, Ravens, and 49ers that week off just totally ruined them. It wasn't Rodgers fault all the receivers played the last week and if I remember corectly dind't have a bad game at all. Now today seems like they might have dropped a few.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

duk4me said:


> Geez I know just like the Patriats, Ravens, and 49ers that week off just totally ruined them. It wasn't Rodgers fault all the receivers played the last week and if I remember corectly dind't have a bad game at all. Now today seems like they might have dropped a few.


Plenty of drops but 2 key plays that could have changed the outcome were the ones that Rodgers missed to Jennings early and the one to Finley both thrown off their target to wipe open receivers. Finley had a shot at it but Rodgers completely over threw Jennings. No excuse for the fumbles and dropped balls all around though. Key plays that made a difference in the final outcome. It was painful to see a team who couldn't drop a ball if they tried the last game of the season to a game like this. But that is why they play the games and not just go off projections. 
Eli is a Packer beater in the playoffs and hats off to the Giants. They have a tough task going across the country to play a very stout 49ers defense and hot offense that clicked in their first playoff game.


----------



## Doug Kennedy (Jul 8, 2010)

A bad day in wisconsin but unfortunately the Giants came to play ...had a litter of pups after the game and that went well........should of happened during the game and saved me the misery.....


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Doug Kennedy said:


> A bad day in wisconsin but unfortunately the Giants came to play ...had a litter of pups after the game and that went well........should of happened during the game and saved me the misery.....


Any chance you will be naming the pups Manning, jacobs, nicks, and cruz.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

j towne said:


> Any chance you will be naming the pups Manning, jacobs, nicks, and cruz.


Not if they are being sold locally. If he has a client base in NY though.....


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

And now - this thread is done........maybe


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

John Kelder said:


> And now - this thread is done........maybe




Not quite..........

To the Packers coaching staff, an onsides kick and a time out??

Really????
How did those 2 pieces of brilliant strategy work??


To the New York Football Giants.....WELL PLAYED!!!

Good luck to you!

*RK*


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

To answer the Title of the thread is "NO".

But then again when your Start QB sits out for 3 weeks, and is busy as can be shooting Car Insurance commercials instead of practicing this is what happens. On a bright note, it could be a rematch between the Pats and Giants.


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, so last year when A-Rod sat out a couple weeks due to a concussion and threw 4 TD's and 400 yards was a fluke? Sometimes other players need to simply make the plays that are handed to them, sometimes the terrible defense needs to wake up. Don't be so jealous that the Pack has one of the top three QB's in the league.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Theres a local radio station that started up a recall petition for the game! Lol


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

LokiMeister said:


> Oh, so last year when A-Rod sat out a couple weeks due to a concussion and threw 4 TD's and 400 yards was a fluke? Sometimes other players need to simply make the plays that are handed to them, sometimes the terrible defense needs to wake up. Don't be so jealous that the Pack has one of the top three QB's in the league.


I would never be jealous of a Team knocked out in their first game (read as one n dun) , that also lost to the Chiefs...  

Maybe the SF commercials are cursed like the old Chunky Soup commercials were.

But just think of the good side, he can now play in the ProBowl.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

LokiMeister said:


> Oh, so last year when A-Rod sat out a couple weeks due to a concussion and threw 4 TD's and 400 yards was a fluke? Sometimes other players need to simply make the plays that are handed to them, sometimes the terrible defense needs to wake up. Don't be so jealous that the Pack has one of the top three QB's in the league.


A-Rod? he plays baseball
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjzS1l2DfCo


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

This was too funny to not post. Blame it all on Megan. Now everything is back to normal in the North Division.

http://www.1035kissfm.com/cc-common...=411712&article=9624795#.TxXYzzr_a74.facebook


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Illinois Bob said:


> This was too funny to not post. Blame it all on Megan. Now everything is back to normal in the North Division.
> 
> http://www.1035kissfm.com/cc-common...=411712&article=9624795#.TxXYzzr_a74.facebook


Hilarious, sometimes drugs should not be mixed....


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jason Glavich said:


> ..busy as can be shooting Car Insurance commercials instead of practicing....


bet he is doing a "discount double-ckeck" about that;-)

.


HEY.... it is a new "what does gdg stand for?" Giants, Greenbay and any "D" word you wanna stick in


----------

